# New job - safety concerns



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, I started driving for a limo company yesterday. Part time, the pax have been great, pay is decent, staff is friendly, and they are very flexible with availability, and I chose to drive sedans and SUVs (no stretch, mainly executive trips and even organ transport teams). All good things. 

Until I got in my assigned car yesterday, a 2018 Chrysler 300. 

The dash and all plastic surfaces were filthy. I mean hadn't been cleaned in maybe six months. First pax paid almost $600, gated community in Williamsburg to the Watergate Hotel in DC - I was not going to pick them up like that. 

Whatever, busted out my wipes and went to work. No big deal. 

Right after we hit the main road, I had to brake for a yellow light - and found myself almost in the middle of the intersection. The pedal was mush for half its travel, then pulsing (no, not ABS). That continued for the rest of the trip. 

Reported it, was told that the car would be put out of service until it could be taken to the shop on Monday - perfect. 

Today, different 300 - this time a 2019. Clean inside, fantastic! 

Started it up, TPS showed that the front right tire was low. No big deal, Wawa around the corner. 

Then I saw this - 









Called the dispatcher, said that I'd be right back to swap cars. "Oh, that's been like that for over a year now.." 😬

Drove the car home before my first trip, loud AF. Then I took a closer look at the front tires - 


















Fantastic. 

Got back tonight, the car with the shit brakes was on the road. 

Asked a driver on his way out what the deal was. Newer owner, doesn't give a crap about servicing the fleet. 

What would you do? May be my shortest job ever.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Your safety is more important than a job.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Driving at speed on those tyers could kill you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm new to the commercial thing. Isn't stuff like this regulated? Shouldn't there be some sort of inspection process? They are "for hire" registered with a DOT license


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh yeah, that “maintenance” thingy cost money,
eats into the “profits.”


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh yeah, that “maintenance” thingy cost money,
> eats into the “profits.”


Exactly. But I wonder what the going rate is for gross negligence causing serious bodily harm or death? Insurance only goes so far.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm new to the commercial thing. Isn't stuff like this regulated? Shouldn't there be some sort of inspection process? They are "for hire" registered with a DOT license


Do you cross state lines?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Do you cross state lines?


Yes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And, since I am an employee, I also wonder about OSHA


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes.


There’s issues for sure, both federal and state.
Document the ongoings, you might have to blow the whistle. It’s not the first time these employers willingly subjected an employee to drive “widow makers.” You’re the one having to sign off on the inspection reports, you’ll make yourself liable.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> There’s issues for sure, both federal and state.
> Document the ongoings, you might have to blow the whistle. It’s not the first time these employers willingly subjected an employee to drive “widow makers.” You’re the one having to sign off on the inspection reports, you’ll make yourself liable.


Can you elaborate on the last sentence? I haven't signed off on anything. 

How can I report this anonymously?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Can you elaborate on the last sentence? I haven't signed off on anything.


Do you fill out inspection reports? Pre-trips & Post-trips?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Those 300's are higher maintainence than average, much like the Charger I have. Good thing I can do most of that myself. However. The 300's use to be allowed on ubers Select catagory. Not any more.

They don't really have enough stopping power in the front brakes as it is and Ceramic brake pads are a must. The Consumer Reports Mag confirm that, which I already knew. I'm about ready to replace the front pads for a forth time. But then there is 257,000 on it. I also just replaced the lower controls arms for the second time and bought the "kind" off E bay as those bushings are like giant donuts compared to the stockers and should last a life time. Didn't cost any more than the stockers too.

How many miles do those 300's have on them ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Do you fill out inspection reports? Pre-trips & Post-trips?


Negative. 

I started yesterday (well, Friday). I was told to complete trip sheets - hours and miles. That's it. 

"For Hire" registration, DOT number listed.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Those 300's are higher maintainence than average, much like the Charger I have. Good thing I can do most of that myself. However. The 300's use to be allowed on ubers Select catagory. Not any more.
> 
> They don't really have enough stopping power in the front brakes as it is and Ceramic brake pads are a must. The Consumer Reports Mag confirm that, which I already knew. I'm about ready to replace the front pads for a forth time. But then there is 257,000 on it. I also just replaced the lower controls arms for the second time and bought the "kind" off E bay as those bushings are like giant donuts compared to the stockers and should last a life time. Didn't cost any more than the stockers too.


Brakes on today's 300 were fine. Tires not so much. Read through..


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ceramic brake pads are a must.


I put ‘em on all my vehicles.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Negative.
> I started yesterday (well, Friday). I was told to complete trip sheets - hours and miles. That's it.
> "For Hire" registration, DOT number listed.


Doesn’t sound right.
You’re transporting the public on public highways. 
DOT is a federal agency that has strict requirements regarding vehicle inspections, as do the State Transportation Authority that operates in your state.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Yeah, so any fleet that has a monsoon amount of vehicles are notorious for not keeping up with their inventory. They're like a house or apartment owner who never wants to fix anything.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Brakes on today's 300 were fine. Tires not so much. Read through..


I did. Why I asked about the mileage on each of them.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I did. Why I asked about the mileage on each of them.


84k ish on the 2019, 178k on the 18.

But what does it really matter if you cannot brake effectively? 

I talked with another driver tonight, he said that they'll tell you that they will address whatever issues - straight up lie.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Doesn’t sound right.
> You’re transporting the public on public highways.
> DOT is a federal agency that has strict requirements regarding vehicle inspections, as do the State Transportation Authority that operates in your state.


So how can I report this?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Because on the 2018 it will need a new Radiator and the cooling fan soon. And if the control arms have not been replaced they need be. Does the front squeak going over speed bumps ? If yes then they need replacement.

But I guess since you don't own the car, ....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm between trying to talk with the owner man to man because he doesn't seem like a horrible person, reporting this to whatever agency with anonymity, or putting them on blast. 

The driver I spoke with tonight totally understood my frustration / concerns and his parting words were "let your conscience be your guide". He has been on and off with them for eight years. 

Off to bed, late night. @Uber's Guber, I really appreciate your help - please keep the advice coming. I'm clueless here. I just want to work safely for an otherwise decent job.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> So how can I report this?


You need to study up on who the transportation authority is in your state so you can familiarize yourself with their process. The transportation authority in my state is very aggressive, and all complaints & actions become public information so you can learn about previous egregious behaviors. DOT also has a process, and their website is informative so study their process as well. Remember, you the driver are subject to penalties & liability if you willingly operate a commercial vehicle that you know is unsafe.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Because on the 2018 it will need a new Radiator and the cooling fan soon. And if the control arms have not been replaced they need be. Does the front squeak going over speed bumps ? If yes then they need replacement.


Dude, bottom line is that they do not maintain their fleet. I don't own the company or the cars. 

I started work for them on Friday taking a very nice elderly couple on a long drive that they paid nearly $600 for, including a $65 minimum gratuity - and they still handed me $20.

And, if there was a car in front of me when I approached that light, I would have rear ended them - less than six minutes into the trip. 

So, yeah, when I am assigned a commercial vehicle to pick up people paying a huge premium I expect it to have adequate stopping abilities and tires that do not belong on a NASCAR. 😂 Shit, my Honda Civic is exponentially safer. 

And, regarding that couple (my first pax), they expressed interest in having me drive them home. I asked dispatch about that, "I farmed that out in DC" - which I took to mean that they passed it on to another company. 

Pickup was 5pm. I was returning from a trip earlier today, around 4:30pm, got a call that I let go to voicemail. 

It was the pax, wondering where I was ("15 minutes early is on time"). Called dispatch, "okay...?". 

So, at least my first pax for the company (and I told them as such) really wanted me back - even with the ****ing brakes not working.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You need to study up on who the transportation authority is in your state so you can familiarize yourself with their process. The transportation authority in my state is very aggressive, and all complaints & actions become public information so you can learn about previous egregious behaviors. DOT also has a process, and their website is informative so study their process as well. Remember, you the driver are subject to penalties & liability if you willingly operate a commercial vehicle that you know is unsafe.


Thank you. ♥ Feel free to message me if you happen to come across any details for Virginia.... Pretty please? 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

By the way, you're responsible as a driver to check your vehicle for working condition before you start your shift

Just like a CDL card holder and you are responsible for your vehicle's condition when you are on the road.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm between trying to talk with the owner man to man because he doesn't seem like a horrible person, reporting this to whatever agency with anonymity, or putting them on blast.


Quite honestly, I would say don't waste your time. With any of those approaches. Do what you need to do for yourself. If you don't look out for yourself, nobody else is going to.

Let me elaborate on my previous paragraph.

First, if you talk to the owner, the only thing you're likely to accomplish is getting fired. He _already knows_ the condition of his vehicles. Trust me on this.

An alternative might be to just look for another job and then quit when you find one. They'll express surprise when you tell them that it's because of the condition of the vehicles. That's all just bullshit for your benefit, though.

As for reporting them anonymously -- feel free, but don't expect any results. My experience with that has been pretty negative:

I used to have a boss who was a decent person. He got fired from a previous job because he was suspected of being a whistle blower. Which he wasn't. They had the wrong person. He sued them, and lost. Because state law where he was didn't protect someone other than the _actual_ whistle blower.

My Significant Other is an attorney. The firm that my SO worked for hired the opposing council in an active lawsuit. A very clear and serious ethical violation. Tried to get it resolved internally. Guess who got fired.

Before getting fired, my SO called the state bar's anonymous ethics hotline. Guess how much help that was. Worse than that, the hotline said they'd consider both the firm AND MY S.O. to be in violation of the ethics rule.

Following getting fired, the firm tried as much as possible to harm the new practice that my SO set up. Told people who called that they didn't know how to reach my SO. My SO threatened to sue them until they finally released the working files for the ACTIVE LAWSUITS that my SO's name was on.

As for putting them on some kind of blast, don't waste your time. They'd welcome getting their name in front of more people. And they'd probably be right about that.

You need to look out for YOU. Forget about anybody else's needs at the moment. The sad truth is that nobody else is really going to care.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I started driving for a limo company yesterday. Part time, the pax have been great, pay is decent, staff is friendly, and they are very flexible with availability, and I chose to drive sedans and SUVs (no stretch, mainly executive trips and even organ transport teams). All good things.
> 
> Until I got in my assigned car yesterday, a 2018 Chrysler 300.
> 
> ...


You could legally quit and file unemployment do that


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Galveston said:


> You could legally quit and file unemployment do that


Yup... yep you can quit become a damn parasite leech sucking off the government like a lot of people.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I started driving for a limo company yesterday.
> 
> Until I got in my assigned car yesterday, a 2018 Chrysler 300.
> 
> ...



This is no surprise. Fleet owners are _always _cutting corners and deferring maintenance. It does not matter where you go, they are all the same. Some will deal with an obvious safety issue such as bakes, but tires, fuel leaks, loud mufflers, they will defer it. They will not change the oil when they are supposed to and wonder why the car does not last. Those who do change the oil use re-cycled oil. They do not check the specific gravity of the anti-freeze and wonder why the freeze plugs pop or the block cracks.




Benjamin M said:


> Isn't stuff like this regulated?


It is, both at the state and Federal level.




Benjamin M said:


> Shouldn't there be some sort of inspection process? They are "for hire" registered with a DOT license


There is, although the Feds will leave it to the state to conduct the inspections. Virginia still has a periodic inspection law. Despite that, the company may have an under the table deal with a garage to issue the inspection sticker after checking only the lights At one time, D.C. had two government operated test stations. It now has only one. Every few years, evidence of corruption used to surface, especially when it came to cabs and limousines. If you have corruption when there are only two places to get a sticker, think of how many might be corrupt in Virginia, where there are numerous places to get a sticker.

For a while, D.C. had a "Neighbourhood Re-Inspection Programme". You had to go to the Government Test Station for your initial inspection. If you failed, you could have the defect corrected and take it back to one of these "Licenced Re-Inspection Stations". If you passed, you could get a sticker. Cabs and limousines could not use this programme. Still, D.C. had to end it quietly after only a few years because the stickers were being sold out the back doors of these places.





W00dbutcher said:


> By the way, you're responsible as a driver to check your vehicle for working condition before you start your shift
> Just like a CDL card holder and you are responsible for your vehicle's condition when you are on the road.


In most states, the driver is always held responsible for the condition of the vehicle. This applies regardless of whose name is on the registration. If I borrow my neighbour's car and have a collision due to faulty brakes, I am held responsible, not the owner.

There used to be a question on the Arlington, Virginia hack test:

The police observe a taxicab's being operated with less than 1/16" tread. Who is liable for a summons?

A. The shop foreman
B. The cab company
C. The driver
D. The person who owns the vehicle.

Of course, the correct answer is "C". When Detective Walker was the Arlington hack inspector, he told me that most drivers answered that question incorrectly. They chose any answer BUT "C"..




Christinebitg said:


> If you don't look out for yourself, nobody else is going to.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

You must decide if it is worth the risk to drive a hoopty for this guy.




Christinebitg said:


> the owner*....................*He _already knows_ the condition of his vehicles. Trust me on this.




If anyone will not believe you, do kindly permit me to back up your statement. I have known countless taxicab fleet owners and a few limousine fleet owners. All that they do is complain about how much money they must spend to keep their cars on the road but the drivers abuse them and they can not keep up with them. In the case of the taxicab fleet owners, they complain that the drivers never pay the rent, so they do not have money for parts. The drivers complain that they can not pay the rent because the hoopties keep breaking down. It is a vicious cycle. All of these fleet owners had people who took their cars to the test station and almost always came back with a good sticker. These guys used to go down to the test station regullarly, thus the inspectors knew them. They used to do things such as bring breakfast, coffee, doughnuts, booze to the test station. At Christmas and Thanksgiving, they came around there with turkeys and hams at Easter. They also showed up with envelopes from time to time.

To be honest, you had to pay, even if your car had nothing wrong with it. If you did not pay, they would tell you that the muffler that you had installed the previous day was leaky, the tires that you brought new last week (and for which you had a receipt with a date on it) were bald and a light that was working did not work. For a cab, they could always get you on the paint job. They would fail you for a scratch or tell you that the color was faded. There was also rampant racism. If you were foreign born, forget it. They would punch you card so full of holes that it was crumbs in their hands by the time that they were finished. If you were white, you still failed, but if you were an American boy, it was for only one or two things, that really were allright. These guys figured that if they had to pay to get an acceptable car through inspection, why not pay to get a hoopty through it?





Christinebitg said:


> IThey'll express surprise when you tell them that it's because of the condition of the vehicles.



I remember when I turned in a rental cab to go to another fleet owner. He expressed surprise. I told him that I was tired of his hoopty's breaking down and the crappy radio in it. He insisted that the car was in excellent condition. His son was the lead mechanic and kept a record of all cars on which he worked. He had a contract with a radio shop. You got a ticker every time that you went to the radio shop. I had to point out to this guy that for the past two weeks, that car was at the mechanic or radio shop every day. There were two or three days where it was at both the radio and mechanic shop. I told him that it was a miracle that I had managed to pay his rent. STILL, he insisted that I had no reason to complain.





Christinebitg said:


> IAs for reporting them anonymously -- feel free, but don't expect any results.



The only time that anyone ever got any results here was if he could get the Fourth Estate interested. At times, this is easy; at times, it _ain't _.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I may drive a hoopty but when I do it is my own car and all the abuse and neglect is my fault.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yup... yep you can quit become a damn parasite leech sucking off the government like a lot of people.


Hate the game, not the player.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Just waking up, tossed and turned trying to sleep. 

If I do quit (which it sounds like is my only option) I cannot just let this slide. If (when) one of these cars is involved in a major incident, I would never forgive myself for not trying to do *something *about it. 

The advice here has been very helpful, the scope of my responsibility for the vehicle was never explained to me and the driver I spoke with last night eluded to paperwork that I have not seen. 

I am going to reach out to one of the main companies here in Richmond and ask what they think, not naming the company I work for. And my company is not small potatoes, they are very well known with many long standing contracts. 

Going to tell them I will not be available until the weekend, that will give me time to figure out what's next.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Hate the game, not the player.


Truth hurts


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Congrats on the new job, Benjamin!

But you're worth more than bald tires.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

"Hey New Guy, can you see the cords of the tire? Do they hold air? Then shut up and go out and make money."
At least that's what I was told when I was green at a new cab company.
Also pointed out the squeaking/grinding brakes.
"Does the car stop?"
I got the picture, (although I already expected it as they had a reputation of having the worst cabs).
Preventative maintenance is not high on the list.
Hell, none of the cab companies here change oil, they just add as oil is burned off.

The Taxicab Authority knows all about how the cab companies operate, (and it's a running joke with the above cab co)
Company runs the car as is until caught. Car then taken out of service. Owner acts surprised and outraged at the driver for not taking care of the issue. It's a game.

If it's how you describe, the owner knows all about it, and I add that the governing bodies know all about. 
You can try and be a hero and fix the industry, or you can quit, or you can drive differently based on the car you get.
Make the company money being a top producer, and you will get better cars.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

37 cars is a lot of cars. I am surprised that they don't have their own mechanic. When I worked with the taxi company in New York City, they had their own mechanics. The job of the driver was to identify problems, and then the mechanics would just fix it. They even did body work and painting. I tipped the mechanics and they took care of my cab.

I would suggest you don't quit, and give it a last chance. Talk to the friendly owner, and promise some dedication so that he lets you get a car of your liking from the 37 available cars. When I was a part time taxi driver, I all the time got bad cars. But when I turned full time, then they gave me a really good cab.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> "Hey New Guy, can you see the cords of the tire? Do they hold air? Then shut up and go out and make money."
> At least that's what I was told when I was green at a new cab company.
> Also pointed out the squeaking/grinding brakes.
> "Does the car stop?"
> ...


I don't think the governing bodies know all about it. This isn't a major market. 

I was actually scheduled to drive a higher end vehicle tomorrow, the owner has me down for anything not requiring a CDL. In speaking with another driver briefly last night, this is a pattern under this owner - things were drastically different prior. 

He was only filling in for the night but has a broken history with them of eight years. He also has worried.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> 37 cars is a lot of cars. I am surprised that they don't have their own mechanic. When I worked with the taxi company in New York City, they had their own mechanics. The job of the driver was to identify problems, and then the mechanics would just fix it. They even did body work and painting. I tipped the mechanics and they took care of my cab.
> 
> I would suggest you don't quit, and give it a last chance. Talk to the friendly owner, and promise some dedication so that he lets you get a car of your liking from the 37 available cars. When I was a part time taxi driver, I all the time got bad cars. But when I turned full time, then they gave me a really good cab.


It's looking like a fleet-wide problem, based on the conversation with the driver last night.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> "Hey New Guy, can you see the cords of the tire? Do they hold air? Then shut up and go out and make money."
> At least that's what I was told when I was green at a new cab company.
> Also pointed out the squeaking/grinding brakes.
> "Does the car stop?"
> ...


That's why the joke is when the pax use Uber or Lyft the pay half as much, and get someone who cares and maintains their own car. The RS companies ruined this by turning RS into an alternative public transit.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> It's looking like a fleet-wide problem, based on the conversation with the driver last night.


Tell the owner in a very friendly fashion that you will be responsible for taking care of the car's maintenance, and he will be responsible to write the check. If he says no, then you have no choice but to quit, you can't just play with your life


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> Tell the owner in a very friendly fashion that you will be responsible for taking care of the car's maintenance, and he will be responsible to write the check. If he says no, then you have no choice but to quit, you can't just play with your life


That's actually what I am leaning towards. Offering to bring in yesterday's car for inspection and tires, even off the clock if necessary, and see what the response is. 

Thoughts from the peanut gallery? 

This situation really sucks. They can afford newer cars but not basic maintenance. Never in a million years thought that would be a problem.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> That's actually what I am leaning towards. Offering to bring in yesterday's car for inspection and tires, even off the clock if necessary, and see what the response is.
> 
> Thoughts from the peanut gallery?
> 
> This situation really sucks. They can afford newer cars but not basic maintenance. Never in a million years thought that would be a problem.


This is how things work between a taxi driver and a private individual taxi owner. The driver will get things fixed, save the receipts and the owner will pay. Sometimes the driver subtracts the maintenance costs from the taxi lease.

You need to convince your boss to something similar.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

But then the fleet owner is your boss, can't be picky with a boss. Taxi driver-Taxi owner relationship is different. Taxi driver pays the taxi owner. 
But you can try at least. Good luck!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Boss, 

I noticed that the inspection on Chrysler 6 is due and it needs an oil change. The tires also need to be replaced. Chrysler 3 may also need brake work. 

I know that you are short staffed at the moment and I would be happy to drop off these cars at the shop and return them to the office. 

Thanks, 

Ben 


..... Thoughts? Before I go all "12 On Your Side" and / or quit.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Report them to the authorities with photos, find a new gig, and then quit.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Report them to the authorities with photos, find a new gig, and then quit.


What is the reporting process?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

They’re Chrysler’s. What do you expect?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TobyD said:


> They’re Chrysler’s. What do you expect?


I don't care if it's a Honda Civic, this is about working brakes and tires with adequate tread / not missing a chunk of sidewall.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Boss,
> 
> I noticed that the inspection on Chrysler 6 is due and it needs an oil change. The tires also need to be replaced. Chrysler 3 may also need brake work.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> What is the reporting process?


Abstain from reporting people. I would never do it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ben,

Depends on your jurisdiction I guess. Who are they licensed with. Who regulates them ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> Abstain from reporting people. I would never do it.


So shit continues until someone dies. Kind of like the airline industry. 

I at least want to know what the process is.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> So shit continues until someone dies. Kind of like the airline industry.
> 
> I at least want to know what the process is.


Call the State Police. Limos are registered with them


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Ben,
> 
> Depends on your jurisdiction I guess. Who are they licensed with. Who regulates them ?


Virginia? DOT? I am two days into this 😂 

DOT licensed company with For Hire registered vehicles and supposedly I passed some sort of compliance check.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yep, that's where I'd start looking, it's probably on their website. More than likely they have a whistle blower link too.

State DOT
City municipality transport/livery commmision
Their insurer (you know who that is right ? The pink slip is in the car I imagine)

Etc, etc......


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Yep, that's where I'd start looking, it's probably on their website. More than likely they have a whistle blower link too.
> 
> State DOT
> City municipality transport/livery commmision
> ...


Unknown on the insurer.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And I am glad you mentioned insurance, I know just who I am going to call in the morning. My agent since I started driving and "kin to me", he made sure I understood RS liability when he heard I started.

Chris is gonna be on this like a fly on shit, strictly advice. I think he handles the only commercial transport agency in the area.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You don't have an insurance pink card in the vehicle ???? That is worth a $2,500 violation ticket and a tow where I live LOL.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> You don't have an insurance pink card in the vehicle ???? That is worth a $2,500 violation ticket and a tow where I live LOL.


I have no idea, honestly.

They also advertise "professional, highly trained" drivers. "Make sure that you smile and grab water bottles. Fifteen minutes early is on time. Open doors. " Training complete. 😂


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

"No good deed goes unpunished!"
The guy offered you a job with decent pay. You don't like his offer and his cars, fine! Why to report him? That's not your job. You should have reported him if you ever faced his car as a passenger. He let you inside his business, so that you be a regulation agent?
Nah, I wouldn't report the guy, NEVER! I would just walk out.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Exactly. But I wonder what the going rate is for gross negligence causing serious bodily harm or death? Insurance only goes so far.


... and how much responsibility does the driver have?
Especially since "the attorney for the plaintiff'' will get subpoena for these boards and be able to prove that the driver knew about the safety issues, and drove anyway.


.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> "No good deed goes unpunished!"
> The guy offered you a job with decent pay. You don't like his offer and his cars, fine! Why to report him? That's not your job. You should have reported him if you ever faced his car as a passenger. He let you inside his business, so that you be a regulation agent?
> Nah, I wouldn't report the guy, NEVER! I would just walk out.


Sorry man, I have ethics and a conscience. I also used to work in a job where I saw consequences of such infractions. 

But I hope to give this guy a chance. I know that they were hit HARD by the pandemic. But if it becomes clear that they really just don't care about safety, I am not okay with that. 

The driver's parting words to me last night as the two of us returned our vehicles, "let your conscience be your guide". And that's what I am going to do.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> ... and how much responsibility does the driver have?
> Especially since "the attorney for the plaintiff'' will get subpoena for these boards and be able to prove that the driver knew about the safety issues, and drove anyway.
> 
> 
> .


Exactly. 

Like I said above, first thing tomorrow I am going to reach out to my insurance agent of 20+ years to discuss all of this. He's a very fair and knowledgeable man, including RS and commercial. 

Hadn't even thought about that until someone mentioned insurance.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I am not going to turn a wheel for them if there are any obvious issues with the assigned vehicle, that is for sure. I am not going to do anything right now other than gather advice and information.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, with all of the stress regarding these issues (kept me up all night - that and 5 Hour Energy), decided to focus on the positives of the past two days for the rest of the evening. 

The dispatcher (and I think co-owner) has been really easy going, including laughing at dumb rookie shit. 

What really cracked him up was when I found myself heading home instead of the office, about 20 minutes back - brain was on RS mode. "Where am I? Shit, this isn't my car!" 🤣 

Pax have been wonderful. Wealthy but not demanding in the slightest. $20 cash tip on top of a $65 included, $10 on a $35 yesterday. Wanting to engage in conversation with me and genuinely appreciative. 

I took a cute couple to prom yesterday, rural family like I was used to prior to moving into the city. They were so excited to be picked up in a fancy car and took a bunch of pictures next to it. 

Then I was paid from around 6:30 to 10:30 pm to watch the sunset and even play a game of corn hole with some guys (not what you think 😂). 

I love this job so far. I just can't drive unsafe cars.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Back when mom n I lived in the Bay Area, and were young, and had money ... we used to hire a TownCar for the evening to go to San Francisco. 
I had my fav drivers. I didn't have to worry about parking .. or having too much to drink. We'd raise HELL over a weekend. LoL.
Driver always knew where the after hours parties were; where the late night speak-easy was, where the poker game was, where the 'clean' girls were (not that I enbibed, of course). 
Pulling up in front of a nice restaurant or club in a car almost guaranteed good service, a fast table, admittance.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Back when mom n I lived in the Bay Area, and were young, and had money ... we used to hire a TownCar for the evening to go to San Francisco.
> I had my fav drivers. I didn't have to worry about parking .. or having too much to drink. We'd raise HELL over a weekend. LoL.
> Driver always knew where the after hours parties were; where the late night speak-easy was, where the poker game was, where the 'clean' girls were (not that I enbibed, of course).
> Pulling up in front of a nice restaurant or club in a car almost guaranteed good service, a fast table, admittance.


I've loved every minute so far. I rolled up at a Marriott in Fredericksburg yesterday, exited looking sharp, heard "is that a limo? I wonder who it is.." 😂 

My pax was visiting her family for the first time in eight years and they wanted to make sure she had a classy ride. She may have not been the celebrity those people were hoping to see but she was a VIP to me.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> That's a good idea.


No. Wrong approach.



Benjamin M said:


> So shit continues until someone dies


New tires get flats also and everybody doesn't instantly and automatically die. 
Extension of the brainwashed Covid way of thinking.

Day one and you're making demands and total overhaul of company. LOL


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> No. Wrong approach.
> 
> 
> New tires get flats also and everybody doesn't instantly and automatically die.
> ...


He is very new to this line of business. As a taxi driver, all I wanted was 4 wheels and a steering wheel lol. I didn't care about the card machine either.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> No. Wrong approach.
> 
> 
> New tires get flats also and everybody doesn't instantly and automatically die.
> ...


There's a major difference between a flat and a blowout at highway speed due to major preexisting damage. 

I saw the aftermath of this once. Fortunately, for me, all I had to do was an EKG and paperwork.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I started driving for a limo company yesterday. Part time, the pax have been great, pay is decent, staff is friendly, and they are very flexible with availability, and I chose to drive sedans and SUVs (no stretch, mainly executive trips and even organ transport teams). All good things.
> 
> Until I got in my assigned car yesterday, a 2018 Chrysler 300.
> 
> ...


I would be out of there asap. If poor maintenance of a vehicle you're driving causes a crash and somebody is killed, you'd be in a world of trouble.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> He is very new to this line of business. As a taxi driver, all I wanted was 4 wheels and a steering wheel lol. I didn't care about the card machine either.


Nothing wrong with being new. We were all new once.
I've seen his type many times and I'm trying to be realistic.
He asks for help/advice from veteran drivers, but then quick to contradict and "correct" you when it's not what he wants to hear. He does that a lot.
He'll learn......maybe.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Nothing wrong with being new. We were all new once.
> I've seen his type many times and I'm trying to be realistic.
> He asks for help/advice from veteran drivers, but then quick to contradict and "correct" you when it's not what he wants to hear. He does that a lot.
> He'll learn......maybe.


"He" is right here. 

"He" used to be responsible for a vehicle / equipment package between $150-350k+. 

"He" has dealt with the outcome of vehicle related preventable injury and deaths. 

"He" has completed 4k+ trips doing RS in a well maintained vehicle. 

"He" loves the job, the staff, and the clients. 

"He" promises to be home after every shift - this or RS. 

"He" is smart enough to recognize a hazard before it becomes a catostrophy. 

"He" genuinely hopes to make this right and continue on driving.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gathering advice and information, that's it. Every bit has been appreciated, genuinely. 

Sorry if I am not a driver that doesn't care about safety. 

I spent nine years working for a company providing 911 and transport Advanced Life Support. I was entirely responsible for the vehicle and the equipment on it. 

The company I worked for DEFINITELY had issues. The owner was bipolar AF and it was profit over everything for him. 

But they yanked anything out of service if I or my peers had even the slightest concern. 

Bald tires and faulty brakes? Forget about it. Current or next shift immediately took that piece of equipment to the shop. 

This is common sense stuff. Or at least it should be.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Gathering advice and information, that's it. Every bit has been appreciated, genuinely.
> 
> Sorry if I am not a driver that doesn't care about safety.
> 
> ...


Like I said before bro, just talk in a friendly manner with your nice boss, he will take care of it. I don't think he would want to lose a good and reasonable employee over a set of new tires.

And I really hope that I hear from you in the near future, that you financed your own Lincoln and you operate under the umbrella of this limo company. Some kind of a partnetship. That way you will make more money and nobody will mess with your car. Just be patient for a while. The problem that you are having is not new. Taxi drivers have been suffering from this for a long time. That's why taxi drivers buy a nice car and lease the medallion only.

Look, this NYC dude is driving an Audi taxi 😉😎😄


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> Like I said before bro, just talk in a friendly manner with your nice boss, he will take care of it. I don't think he would want to lose a good and reasonable employee over a set of new tires.
> 
> And I really hope that I hear from you in the near future, that you financed your own Lincoln and you operate under the umbrella of this limo company. Some kind of a partnetship. That way you will make more money and nobody will mess with your car. Just be patient for a while. The problem that you are having is not new. Taxi drivers have been suffering from this for a long time. That's why taxi drivers buy a nice car and lease the medallion only.
> 
> ...


😂 Nice taxi

I was set to drive a Lincoln tomorrow. I declined because I'm broke (haven't driven RS since Wednesday), but my tax refund ironically was in the mailbox yesterday.

Tomorrow - chat with my insurance agent of 20 years (I checked, he still seems to be alive) to mainly discuss liability and compliance issues in the city.

Tuesday or Wednesday - reach out to the owner and their amazing dispatcher, he's been easy going and is my supervisor, with a positive approach based on what knowledge I have gathered.

That's it for now. One day at a time. I do not think they are bad people.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> 😂 Nice taxi
> 
> I was set to drive a Lincoln tomorrow. I declined because I'm broke (haven't driven RS since Wednesday), but my tax refund ironically was in the mailbox yesterday.
> 
> ...


Just hang in there, your time will come, your own Lincoln 😎

Look at this SF dude, he has got a Wrangler taxi 💪😎


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Safar said:


> 37 cars is a lot of cars. I am surprised that they don't have their own mechanic.


Given that his market is Richmond, it would not surprise me. When D.C. was still on zones, you had many fleets of thirty to fifty cabs where the owner did not have an in-house mechanic. Conversely, there were some guys who ran a cab fleet out of their mechanic shop, so, if a cab broke down, he just had his mechanics fix it. The cab was usually the last priority, as the outside jobs were profitable whereas he had to eat the cost of fixing the cab. Any fleet of one hundred or more cabs always did have an in-house mechanic.





Safar said:


> I tipped the mechanics and they took care of my cab. When I was a part time taxi driver, I all the time got bad cars. But when I turned full time, then they gave me a really good cab.


When I drove a cab for a large suburban company, I learned to tip the mechanics You got in an out past the Hoi Polloi very quickly, I did it only when I had a twenty-four hour rental. Like you, when I drove part time, I got company junk, so, if it were that bad, I simply got another one. There were a couple of part timers who had assigned cars, but they were out around the clock. They simply had assigned part timers around the clock.

There was one guy who managed to scare all the part timers off of his assigned car, though. You had to turn in the thing with a full tank of gasolene. If the next driver managed to get more than whatever the dollar figure was into the tank, he could charge it back to you. This one guy used to spend forever shaking the car and pumping it into the tank by the penny until he could nail the next driver with a chargeback. As a result, no one but a rookie would take his car off the yard. As it turned out, that was not all that he was doing. There were so many complaints, they called him into the office. The complaints persisted. Finally, they decided to watch him. He turned in his car one night and the Manager took it out of service. He had the shop boys pack that thing full of gasolene then park it somewhere other than where he had parked it. The guy came in that morning to get his cab and got a couple of dollars from the pump and told them to charge it back to the previous driver. They thought that he was pouring gasolene onto the ground, but that was not it. He was putting it onto a jerrican and pouring it into his private car. 

Needless to state, they sacked him. We were happy to see him go as he had the morning rush hour dispatcher paid off and every doorman and desk clerk on day shift at all the hotels in Rosslyn but one, as well. You got nothing in the morning because of him.




Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> That's why the joke is when the pax use Uber or Lyft the pay half as much, and get someone who cares and maintains their own car. The RS companies ruined this by turning RS into an alternative public transit.


When you get paid 1979 cab rates, you can afford maintenance only if it is at 1979 prices. I do not know of any shop in this country that charges 1979 prices to fix a car.




Benjamin M said:


> Offering to bring in yesterday's car for inspection and tires, even off the clock if necessary, and see what the response is.
> Thoughts from the peanut gallery?


I would shy from doing his work for him. He will use the Dickens out of you for other tasks and never will you see the first dollar for your trouble.



.


Benjamin M said:


> Never in a million years thought that would be a problem.



I do apologise. I _should _have warned you of this possibility when you posted the topic that you had secured a new job.




Safar said:


> This is how things work between a taxi driver and a private individual taxi owner. The driver will get things fixed, save the receipts and the owner will pay. Sometimes the driver subtracts the maintenance costs from the taxi lease. You need to convince your boss to something similar.


It could be that Original Poster is paid by the hour plus tips, so that would not work. There were some small fleets from which I rented in D.C. that did similar, though. The fleet owner had either a contract or arrangement with one or two shops. If the bill were less than the rent, you paid the bill, saved the receipt and handed in the thing on rent day.




Benjamin M said:


> Virginia? DOT? I am two days into this DOT licensed company with For Hire registered vehicles and supposedly I passed some sort of compliance check.


It has been a while................... I had forgotten all about this, but it is something that might help. If you are running interjurisdictional passenger service for hire in the Commonwealth of Virginia, , you must have a licence from the Virginia State Corporation Commission. Given that yours is a fleet, there is probably one number assigned to the fleet. In the vehicle, along with the insurance card, inspection receipt and registration card, there should be a "Blanket Warrant and Exemption Card" issued by the State Corporation Commission. Oddly enough, the Virginia State Corporation Commission has headquarters in, of all places, yup.............you guessed it...................RICHMOND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Contact them. If nothing else, they may be able to point you in the proper direction. Keeping that licence requires that the holder comply with all applicable Laws, Rules, Regulations, Requirements.............................


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> Just hang in there, your time will come, your own Lincoln 😎
> 
> Look at this SF dude, he has got a Wrangler taxi 💪😎
> 
> View attachment 599348


Bro I'm happy as a peach with my 18 Honda Civic EX with a fresh oil change, current inspection, and great tires. 

I had a 2012 Civic prior to her, fully paid off. Rear ended. Collected almost half of what I paid for it due to the condition. 

I don't care about fancy. I care about safe and reliable.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Bro I'm happy as a peach with my 18 Honda Civic EX with a fresh oil change, current inspection, and great tires.
> 
> I had a 2012 Civic prior to her, fully paid off. Rear ended. Collected almost half of what I paid for it due to the condition.
> 
> I don't care about fancy. I care about safe and reliable.


I meant a Limo Lincoln, that could make you decent money. It is a natural evolution to the next step. You work for them now, but you will work with them in future.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Given that his market is Richmond, it would not surprise me. When D.C. was still on zones, you had many fleets of thirty to fifty cabs where the owner did not have an in-house mechanic. Conversely, there were some guys who ran a cab fleet out of their mechanic shop, so, if a cab broke down, he just had his mechanics fix it. The cab was usually the last priority, as the outside jobs were profitable whereas he had to eat the cost of fixing the cab. Any fleet of one hundred or more cabs always did have an in-house mechanic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good information, I appreciate it. 

Like I have been saying, I hope for a positive outcome.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> You don't have an insurance pink card in the vehicle ???? That is worth a $2,500 violation ticket and a tow where I live LOL.



If you get caught without an insurance card in the District of Columbia, the police will impound your vehicle on the spot.





Safar said:


> Look, this NYC dude is driving an Audi taxi



............and it is a _green_ cab, to boot......................


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> I meant a Limo Lincoln, that could make you decent money. It is a natural evolution to the next step. You work for them now, but you will work with them in future.


Nah man I'm more down for sedans, SUVs, and their Sprinters for now. I prefer executives and long distance trips over the stretch game - but that may change.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you get caught without an insurance card in the District of Columbia, the police will impound your vehicle on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went through the glove box last night, bored. Nothing pink caught my eye.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

But I am not saying it was not there. 

Gaining details here that I wish I was given to start. And I appreciate that. 

Honestly, shame on me for not looking for documents.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> You don't have an insurance pink card in the vehicle ???? That is worth a $2,500 violation ticket and a tow





Benjamin M said:


> I went through the glove box last night, bored. Nothing pink caught my eye.


@ANT 7 lives in Winnipeg. Perhaps the insurance cards in Manitoba are pink. I do not know what color they are in Virginia. I do not know if Virginia even has a uniform insurance card. Some states do. Almost all of the Canadian provinces do.


Oh....................and @ANT 7 .....................while I have you:

*ALLONS HABS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*












*GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


HIER TORONTO! (ET COMMENT C'ETOIT DOUCE ÇA!)
AUJOURD'HUI WINNIPEG!!
DEMAIN.................*LA COUPE STANLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


YESTERDAY TORONTO! (AND HOW MUCH BETTER CAN IT GET?)
TO-DAY WINNIPEG!!
TO-MORROW....................................*THE STANLEY CUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> He asks for help/advice from veteran drivers, but then quick to contradict and "correct" you when it's not what he wants to hear. He does that a lot.
> He'll learn......maybe.


There's always going to be something wrong with a job, no matter what it is. Some people accept that no job is perfect and deal with it. Others obsess over every little detail that doesn't meet their expectations, and they are either unemployed or back on the Uber/Lyft apps within a few weeks.

How many different jobs can you walk away from before you finally ask yourself, "Maybe it's me?"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> @ANT 7 lives in Winnipeg. Perhaps the insurance cards in Manitoba are pink. I do not know what color they are in Virginia. I do not know if Virginia even has a uniform insurance card. Some states do. Almost all of the Canadian provinces do.
> 
> 
> Oh....................and @ANT 7 .....................while I have you:
> ...


If it's the same for commercial as not, it's a small rectangular white document. 

I was mainly looking for the owner's manual. I found a nice collection of clip on black ties, and some honey cough drops. 

Popped the hood. "That's a big *****!" 

Checked the trunk and found an umbrella. The spare had nice tread on it, and I was surprised to find the battery and fuse panel next to it. 😂


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

rkozy said:


> There's always going to be something wrong with a job, no matter what it is. Some people accept that no job is perfect and deal with it. Others obsess over every little detail that doesn't meet their expectations, and they are either unemployed or back on the Uber/Lyft apps within a few weeks.
> 
> How many different jobs can you walk away from before you finally ask yourself, "Maybe it's me?"


Or maybe nearly every job sucks. As drivers for Uber we're spoiled because we get away from the shit aspect of most jobs. Every job I've had sucked and I've usually felt like quitting soon after starting. Most people tell me their jobs sucks. It is extremely rare for anyone to ever tell me they like their job, unless their job is something they are obssessed about like cops who have pulsating blue and red blood and fighter pilots who wanted that seat since they were 6.

The more closely you are under the direct control of others, the more it sucks. Driving for Uber is much better than most jobs.

Personally I feel like driving for Uber has made me nearly unemployable. I have very low tolerance for putting up with shit employers if I can make my own hours and not have to deal with dickbags in management. Uber pays enough for me, so the only thing that makes me interested in another job is the opportunity to do enjoyable work.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> If it's the same for commercial as not, it's a small rectangular white document.



I do not remember, any more. It has been _years_ since I hacked in Virginia.



Benjamin M said:


> I was mainly looking for the owner's manual. I found a nice collection of clip on black ties, and some honey cough drops.



....................the flotsam and jetsam of previous drivers......................it is the same when you rent a cab..................................





Benjamin M said:


> Popped the hood. "That's a big ***!"



If it is a Chrysler 300, that is a small block hemi. That engine is the same size as the small block hemi in my DeSoto; 345 cubes. The displacement is the only thing that the two engines have in common. I test drove a 300 when Chrysler first revived them. It was not too bad. I drove up to the dealer in the DeSoto. The Manager came out and offered me a loaded model and an even up trade. I laughed at him.




Benjamin M said:


> Checked the trunk and found an umbrella. The spare had nice tread on it, and I was surprised to find the battery and fuse panel next to it.


That belonged either to a driver or forgetful passenger. A REAL spare? DAMN, Sam! Chrysler is putting the battery back there, now?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you get caught without an insurance card in the District of Columbia, the police will impound your vehicle on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here, got a Yellow for ya! Lexus 😉


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> There's always going to be something wrong with a job, no matter what it is. Some people accept that no job is perfect and deal with it. Others obsess over every little detail that doesn't meet their expectations, and they are either unemployed or back on the Uber/Lyft apps within a few weeks.
> 
> How many different jobs can you walk away from before you finally ask yourself, "Maybe it's me?"


So, here's where I am.

I passed by this place over two years ago, while my wife was staying in an extended stay hotel after being abruptly hired by the state after a long job search.

That first week was the beginning of my time driving RS full time and I said to myself that I would eventually find myself at least talking with them.

I was rear ended about a week later and my car was totaled, with an Uber pax in the back - injured. She apparently sued the driver at fault (speeding, texting) and I got a 1* for "comfort" 😂

I went and got myself a brand new Civic (the other was also new) with a higher trim and kept on driving.

Then the pandemic.

Did delivery for months and then went back to pax. It's been very spotty in terms of expenses vs income. Wife "suggested" that I find a "real job" a few times.

Then I remembered this place.

The owner and I basically just chatted and I decided to work for them. I said what I was comfortable driving, when I would be available, and when I would start (ended up being a day early, if I was up for it).

Everything has been fantastic. But I had no idea that the fleet had some major issues. The first car I wrote off as a fluke. I was told that it would be placed out of service (it wasn't). Then yesterday with tire issues. Then talking with an on / off driver of eight years and his similar concerns.

Every "job" I have had in my life, starting getting paid cash under the table at a bicycle shop when I was still in grade school (awesome owner, Vietnam SEAL), has lasted at least three years.

NEVER have I been faced with the potential of quitting in the span of 48 hours. And, again, I hope to find a resolution that works for everyone.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Report it to whoever issues the license for them, I don’t know who Virginia has for transportation but there has to be someone to report this stuff to. The company don’t care so you have to go over them and have the state remind them


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Or maybe nearly every job sucks. As drivers for Uber we're spoiled because we get away from the shit aspect of most jobs. Every job I've had sucked and I've usually felt like quitting soon after starting. Most people tell me their jobs sucks. It is extremely rare for anyone to ever tell me they like their job, unless their job is something they are obssessed about like cops who have pulsating blue and red blood and fighter pilots who wanted that seat since they were 6.
> 
> The more closely you are under the direct control of others, the more it sucks. Driving for Uber is much better than most jobs.
> 
> Personally I feel like driving for Uber has made me nearly unemployable. I have very low tolerance for putting up with shit employers if I can make my own hours and not have to deal with dickbags in management. Uber pays enough for me, so the only thing that makes me interested in another job is the opportunity to do enjoyable work.


I was right there with you on all of that. I finally gave in to my wife (happy life..) and reached out to them. 

If they struck me as being bad people in any way, I was just going to walk and say "sorry but no". 

That's what I am troubled by. Good people with some major issues with their vehicles. The driver I briefly spoke with last night agreed - and he's well established. Good people, bad equipment.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not remember, any more. It has been _years_ since I hacked in Virginia.


Likely the same rectangular document. I will know tomorrow.


Another Uber Driver said:


> If it is a Chrysler 300, that is a small block hemi. That engine is the same size as the small block hemi in my DeSoto; 345 cubes. The displacement is the only thing that the two engines have in common. I test drove a 300 when Chrysler first revived them. It was not too bad. I drove up to the dealer in the DeSoto. The Manager came out and offered me a loaded model and an even up trade. I laughed at him.


Yesterday I had a 2019, 3.6 L V6 VVT. The air box was half the size of my car's engine. Trim unknown, less equipped than the 2018 I had Friday.

Great car to drive, pax loved it. Better with working brakes and safe tires..


Another Uber Driver said:


> That belonged either to a driver or forgetful passenger. A REAL spare? DAMN, Sam! Chrysler is putting the battery back there, now?


Full size spare? No. And yes, dang battery was right next to it and the main fuse box. Weird.

Oh, and the umbrella appeared to be company issued at first glance. Wish I had thought of a clip on, let alone finding two in the glove box, before buying a real tie 😂


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ben, I'm only going to say this one more time. You're on your own after that.

My personal opinion is that talking to the owner about the safety issues of his vehicles is a waste of time. Your decision realistically is whether or not to continue to drive for the company. Yes or no, that's pretty much it. Quit or don't.

If you decide to keep driving for them, that's a legitimate decision. It's okay if you do, and it's okay if you don't.

Are the cars "unsafe"? Perhaps they are. But there's no bright light or pavement markings that are safe on one side, and unsafe on the other. It's just not that clear cut. It never is.

So if you think they're too dangerous for you (EVEN IF YOU DRIVE MORE SLOWLY), then bail out and chalk it up to experience.

And no, you're not going to be able to collect unemployment for it. Sorry about that. Here in the US, if you voluntarily resign for any reason, you can't collect. (Yes, I know that's different from how it works in Canada.)

Good luck, and let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Everything has been fantastic. But I had no idea that the fleet had some major issues. The first car I wrote off as a fluke. I was told that it would be placed out of service (it wasn't). Then yesterday with tire issues. Then talking with an on / off driver of eight years and his similar concerns.


I drive for the largest fleet vehicle company in the world. I work in their remarketing division, which means I frequently get lease exchange vehicles that are in really bad shape. Some of them have "check engine" lights that are actually flashing. Others will have badly warped rotors and tires with no tread. In a typical day, we'll drive about 400 miles transporting these vehicles from company hubs to dealerships and auctions. The company just wants to get rid of them.

Yeah. It sucks. Sometimes it feels unsafe, but I remember that even when I'm driving a brand new car for the company (we get tons of those too) the danger of long-haul repetitive driving is omnipresent. If you want a career that puts personal safety first, work a desk job. Driving for a living is one of the most dangerous occupations there is.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> And no, you're not going to be able to collect unemployment for it.


I never said anything about unemployment. 

I collected for about two, maybe three months, and then I went back to work on Uber.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> If you want a career that puts personal safety first, work a desk job. Driving for a living is one of the most dangerous occupations there is.


I was a paramedic for a decade. I was paid to run into danger. I was also responsible for my assigned unit. And things like this were not tolerated. 

This is a DOT licensed company. I am an employee. There are state and federal regulations to protect employees and the public. 

So, yeah, no.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I never said anything about unemployment.


You didn't. Someone else did.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

This maintenance issue is why I have always said that Uber will never be profitable. Replace human drivers who maintain their own vehicles with self-driving cars that Uber has to provide maintenance on? If Uber can't make a profit when the drivers provide all the necessary equipment then they'll never be profitable.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> There are state and federal regulations to protect employees and the public.


I wish you the best of luck in that regard.

You know what my prediction is, about what the agencies will do. The ones that are supposed to enforce those regulations.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> This is a DOT licensed company. I am an employee. There are state and federal regulations to protect employees and the public.


Have fun raging against the machine. If you stay long enough, I suspect there will be other unsatisfactory discoveries you'll make that have nothing to do with DOT regulations.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> If Uber can't make a profit when the drivers provide all the necessary equipment then they'll never be profitable.


I can't believe how long it took Uber to realize that SDCs were a dead end, both technologically and financially.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> This maintenance issue is why I have always said that Uber will never be profitable. Replace human drivers who maintain their own vehicles with self-driving cars that Uber has to provide maintenance on? If Uber can't make a profit when the drivers provide all the necessary equipment then they'll never be profitable.


That's why I keep my NYC hack license shiny all the time. Although I have a tech job right now, but you never know 😅 
When things get bad, I will move to NYC and drive a cab. Cabs will always be there. Uber doesn't have a good future.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Why is a taxi driving licence called a hack license? Never thought about it.

@Another Uber Driver
@Taxi2Uber


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Safar said:


> Why is a taxi driving licence called a hack license? Never thought about it.


Back in the horsey days, there was an English carriage manufacturer named Hackney. His carriages were popular with the horse cab drivers. Thus, to many English people, a cab was a "Hackney Carriage". "Hack" is short for "Hackney". The medallion that you see on taxicabs in Boston and Cambridge, Massachusetts reads "LICENSED HACKNEY CARRIAGE".

Hackney is still in business. It makes mostly truck bodies.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I suspect there will be other unsatisfactory discoveries you'll make that have nothing to do with DOT regulations.


Well, the bathroom doesn't have any soap in it - hasn't for at least seven days. That's kinda gross, no? 😂 

Of course one will find flaws with ANY job. That's life. But there are some issues, especially related to safety (yours, clients, and the general public) that *should not *be overlooked. 

That's why we have licensure, compliance regulations for commercial vehicles, standard vehicle inspections (state by state varies, of course), and OSHA. All of these combined exist for a reason. 

I will be speaking with my insurance agent tomorrow to better understand my liability in this scenario. If he says "Ben, bail" - I will do so. 

But I really hope that there is some way to be part of the solution without quitting or blowing the whistle. Because, by and large, these do not strike me as bad people.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Well, the bathroom doesn't have any soap in it - hasn't for at least seven days. That's kinda gross, no? 😂
> ...


Company that cannot afford proper housekeeping and maintenance doesn't inspire much confidence. The bad brakes on a car definitely would be the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> But I really hope that there is some way to be part of the solution without quitting or blowing the whistle. Because, by and large, these do not strike me as bad people.


They're probably not bad people. However, they are in business to make lots of money. One way of doing that is to cut expenses as much as possible. The fleet company I work for (a multibillion-dollar international company) spends as little as possible on vehicle maintenance. I've told my manager about vehicles that were well past their oil change interval. Nothing was done. I've been given vehicles with two-foot long cracks in the front windshield. I had one car with a rear passenger window missing entirely, that had garbage bags taped over the opening. These were vehicles that shouldn't have been driven by anyone, but my job description clearly says I am a driver.

Money talks. Companies aren't going to "see the light" because you make some impassioned plea about their maintenance practices. Their practices are very much integral to their ability to turn a healthy profit. Meanwhile, workers are cheap and easily replaceable. If you won't drive that car with questionable brakes, there are plenty of desperate wage earners who will.

That is the cold reality of the job market.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Because, by and large, these do not strike me as bad people


People being "unsafe" by not providing for proper hygiene, and trying to kill you with bald tires and bad brakes are not really "bad people"?
Yet someone doesn't wear a mask and they're pure evil.
Got it. LOL


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> If you won't drive that car with questionable brakes, there are plenty of desperate wage earners who will.
> 
> That is the cold reality of the job market.


Actually, at least in this job market and for this line of work, that's where you are very wrong. 

They are hurting for drivers. They recalled the driver I spoke with just for Saturday because they had about 80 reservations and less than 30 heads. Unemployment and fear of the virus is impacting their manpower just like RS.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I will be speaking with my insurance agent tomorrow to better understand my liability in this scenario. If he says "Ben, bail" - I will do so.


OK. so 'tomorrow' is here.
What did he say?
What did you decide?


hmmm?


.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> OK. so 'tomorrow' is here.
> What did he say?
> What did you decide?
> 
> ...


Called at 1pm, he was out of the office today. Told his secretary to have him give me a call tomorrow around the same time and emailed him more details and photos. 

Will update tomorrow but I am pretty sure what his advice will be.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Actually, at least in this job market and for this line of work, that's where you are very wrong.


The free government money to sit on one's ass instead of working is running out quickly. The job market is going to look much different in the fall.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rkozy said:


> The free government money to sit on one's ass instead of working is running out quickly. The job market is going to look much different in the fall.


I am friends with a family owned business. They are contractors; do a lot of road work, site prep etc for VERY large projects. They have several multi-million dollar projects going for local city, county and state agencies.

They having trouble getting their men back to work. The wife sent an email to all their past employees that have been gone for the last year, basically telling them that they never laid people off in the past, And never would. Even when times were tough they kept their men working ... even if it was 'busy work'. 
She explained that that policy will not change in the future.
But "speaking of the future ... I see a day when the economy has stagnated and jobs may be hard to find. If you come back to us now you will enjoy that family guarantee. If not ... "

EDIT TO SAY: that I forgot to say that she said in the email that "When you come back to work, let us know how much you are getting from UI, and we will pay that do you every month as a bonus for the period of time that the state is paying Covid type UI benefits."
Now, how's THAT for an offer. 
It's a good company to work for - got a great reputation and they usually don't have a problem getting tradesmen (Heavy equip operator, electrician, commercial plumber.) They pay top dollar and treat their people like family.
But, they expect that treatment to go both ways.


.


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm new to the commercial thing. Isn't stuff like this regulated? Shouldn't there be some sort of inspection process? They are "for hire" registered with a DOT license


hey buddy, haven't u heard the stories of infamous new jersey limo companies getting their paxs and driver killed all the time out there???


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I am friends with a family owned business. They are contractors; do a lot of road work, site prep etc for VERY large projects. They have several multi-million dollar projects going for local city, county and state agencies.
> 
> They having trouble getting their men back to work. The wife sent an email to all their past employees that have been gone for the last year, basically telling them that they never laid people off in the past, And never would. Even when times were tough they kept their men working ... even if it was 'busy work'.
> She explained that that policy will not change in the future.
> But "speaking of the future ... I see a day when the economy has stagnated and jobs may be hard to find. If you come back to us now you will enjoy that family guarantee. If not ... "


Like I said, especially in transportation - at least in this area, people do not want to drive. 

I have only been "fired" once in my life, a Ritz Camera in NJ. I was there for several years and under several managers. 

My availability while I was completing EMS training wasn't ideal for the current manager (no hard feelings, he was a decent dude) and he let me go. 

About a month later, walking in to rent a VHS, phone rang. My old friend and boss, Barry. 

"Ben, can you please work tomorrow? Open to close"

"Barry, you fired me..." 

"You're un-fired for the day, you're still in the system" 

I worked that shift because I enjoyed the job and respected the staff. 

That's where the driver was coming from that I spoke with on Saturday night. He hadn't worked for them since Christmas, they were in a bind and gave him a call. 

So, anyway, that's kind of the climate here for RS and car service. Drivers are hard to come by. And I genuinely feel for the owner. 

Just, shit.. Brakes and tires..


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

E cabbie said:


> hey buddy, haven't u heard the stories of infamous new jersey limo companies getting their paxs and driver killed all the time out there???


I have indeed. I told them I'm not down for a stretch.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I have indeed. I told them I'm not down for a stretch.


are they harder and/or more dangerous to drive?

/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> are they harder and/or more dangerous to drive?
> 
> /


The dispatcher said "it's like driving a Uhaul". Fair enough - but lacking the same mirrors.

It's about maybe three - five feet longer than the sedans in the fleet. And I have experience driving large ambulances.

The main factors of concern are ground clearance and turning radius for a vehicle of that length and height.

I told them that I'm down for the idea, after some wheel time without pax, but I prefer sedans, SUVs, and their largest bus that does not require a CDL-P.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Schoharie limousine crash - Wikipedia etc. I cannot find it now but I also read about a stretch sedan involved in a fairly moderate accident, about 17 deaths - everyone on board. Limited space between occupants, nobody wearing a seat belt. 

This type of vehicle is basically an airplane that does not leave the ground. Many souls on board, often unrestrained. And I keep thinking about the airline industry and notable crashes due to maintenance issues.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> "it's like driving a Uhaul"


I did that this weekend. The 20 footer. I **** a few times 'this is it, I'm going to die'. The steering was, I think, worse than driving a tank. Had an amazing amount of 'play' ie you steer and nothing happens.

A few times **** it was it, but my fault not leaving enough room to allow for idiots in front of me who think I can stop on a dime fully loaded. 

Anyway, sorry your new job isn't totally working out. My thing on this the pax are paying a small fortune for a POS vehicle; I'd think they would complain or cease using the service. Odd. 

does it tip, tho? Nagging question.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I did that this weekend. The 20 footer. I **** a few times 'this is it, I'm going to die'. The steering was, I think, worse than driving a tank. Had an amazing amount of 'play' ie you steer and nothing happens.
> 
> A few times **** it was it, but my fault not leaving enough room to allow for idiots in front of me who think I can stop on a dime fully loaded.
> 
> ...


I so miss driving big box type trucks, especially diesel engines. I loved how all I heard coasting was the wind. Then that nice rumble when I hit the gas. 

It does indeed tip - and well. First trip was from Williamsburg to DC, $65 upfront gratuity (18% of the total), $20 in cash from that pax, plus $10/hour from leaving the office to return (or wherever I start - car can be in my possession as long as I have pending trips). Plus zero expenses. 

It's AWESOME and I love it. But yeah, if I am driving a car that could not pass inspection and / or kill people, that's where I have an issue.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's AWESOME and I love it. But yeah, if I am driving a car that could not pass inspection and / or kill people, that's where I have an issue.


stay there for a while to fill out your resume than look for another limo company that has north of decent vehicles.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> stay there for a while to fill out your resume than look for another limo company that has north of decent vehicles.


It's going to boil down to a chat with my insurance agent of 20 years tomorrow. He coached me on RS liability and I know what he is going to say. 

Read through the thread. I hope to find a positive solution to this.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Read through the thread.


sorry, since I'm a few days behind I skimmed only.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> stay there for a while to fill out your resume than look for another limo company that has north of decent vehicles.


Ironically, the fact that I *actually *submitted a resume, led to me being hired on the spot.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I would quit. Now this is not just the company your working for .
Im retired automotive mechanic . I actually banned all limo taxy companies coming into my shop .
Total waste of time . They did not want to fix anything safely . They never spent money. 
Limo drive said im here to get this car checked . My reply was. ( why your not going to fix it get out of here stop wasting time ! ) 
Now what if a person took one of these fleet cars to there state police locations. First call speak to a person that does dot inspections. So you bring the car there. Let them tear into the car placing a boat load of tickets on it ! 
As long as those tickets are not made out to you all good !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Slum engineer said:


> You guys are all mental.


...but we are much happier than you. So there's that. 

edit: Oh, forgot. A sock is born.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Like I said, especially in transportation - at least in this area, people do not want to drive.


With enhanced employment benefits still going on in many states (VA's governor is Ralph Northam, so you know he is keeping the government money flowing through September) people aren't going to work until they absolutely have to. It doesn't matter what the field is. Employers can't find people right now. Unemployment is just too lucrative.

That will change quickly once the spigot of free money is turned off. This job doesn't sound like it's working out for you, because you're afraid of dying behind the wheel. I can understand why that might scare a person away. However, I'd make sure you have something with a W-2 lined up by the end of September. Once the unemployed start to flood the market, they'll take anything at all.

...Even a job where they drive a Chrysler with shitty brakes and crumbling tires. I don't think you want to be competing with 50 other people for the same crappy job. That's what is going to happen this fall.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Ironically, the fact that I *actually *submitted a resume, led to me being hired on the spot.


That's going to be common for a while.
Use this time to your advantage.

.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> That's going to be common for a while.
> Use this time to your advantage..


I figure about five months. Anyone who is unemployed around October is going to remain unemployed for quite some time thereafter.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Slum engineer said:


> First you kill off your IT career. Than your EMT career. Now you trying to sabotage your limo career because of some old wheels and some old brakes. Seriously you are your own worst enemy. At this rate you will be a ride share driver for life. Every decent career you come up with you sink for no reason. There is something wrong with you.


This is the timeline of my occupations (that I have mentioned here) -

First, I went from nothing to EMT-Basic and then a Nationally Registered EMT-Paramedic (now simply known by most jurisdictions as simply "paramedic") in about two years. I trained in NE Philadelphia with about an 90% failure rate for the program - because that agency (and their medical director) did not want to put bad apples in the field. I passed the National Registry written exam with nearly a 100 and had to redo on a verbal exam with the medical director.

I was one of about five candidates to achieve that level (as Pennsylvania considers it, I am a paramedic for life there - bit of a commute though). The vast majority of my class did not pass, one candidate became so irate that he through a chair at an instructor and was escorted out by police. He was a decent kid, but that wasn't the field for him.

Started out volunteering for a rural Rescue Squad in VA, living in our uninsulated cottage overlooking the Chesapeake Bay. Ended up living there for about six years, breaking the family record. No insulation, shower was outside (in the winter, defrost the pipes first with a hair dryer or boiling water), in the summer it was a window AC that ate up $$.

About six months into volunteering, I finally applied for a job as a paramedic. Well established company, providing a 911 contract to two surrounding counties and Advanced Life Support interfacility transport across the state. I spent the following nine years split between both, working 12 and 24 hour shifts.

On one of those 24 hour shifts, at the very beginning actually, my soon to be mother in-law called to tell me that my wife's father had put a bullet through his brain the day prior. I told my supervisor that I was done and to please find another paramedic to cover (not easy) as I rushed to my wife's dorm to tell her what happened.

It destroyed her. I had to do everything in my power to make sure that she graduated college. Then I had to have her committed ("voluntarily"). I kept my job doing transport as a paramedic for about six months after but I eventually had to resign due to my stress level and my wife's physical and mental health.

I then started my own company. I taught myself six programming languages and variants in each. I did my very best. I was put on retainer for several years by a start-up that paid me very well, but I was an independent contractor for them. They went belly up, I was left with major taxes due, and my wife had a relapse at the same time.

Then, out of nowhere, my "unemployable" wife lands a job and we found ourselves in the big city. I started driving RS because I didn't know what else to do. It's been kind of crappy lately so I decided to explore other options.

And that leads us to right now. What strikes me as a great company that does not seem to care about safety - echoed by a driver on Saturday night.

So, no. I have not sabotaged anything. I go with the flow. But I know a major problem when I see it. And I REALLY hope that there can be a positive outcome to this small part of my life.

Shit, longest post I think I've made here. And I hope that this thread can benefit anyone considering such line of work.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> And that leads us to right now. What strikes me as a great company that does not seem to care about safety - echoed by a driver on Saturday night.


I'm sure you have figured out that this company has probably done things this way for years. It's not by accident, either. Fixing cars costs big money, and the longer you can delay such an expense, the more value you are extracting from that asset per mile. That's how businesses optimize profit margins. The fleet company I work for squeezes every last drop out of everything they can. In fact, they train us how to drive cars with the low fuel light on, so when we deliver them to dealerships, we haven't left any extra money on the table. It's literally $2.89 they're saving, but mathematically they claim it saves the company millions every year.

Good luck trying to get this limo service to spend big bucks accommodating your peace of mind. I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> With enhanced employment benefits still going on in many states (VA's governor is Ralph Northam, so you know he is keeping the government money flowing through September) people aren't going to work until they absolutely have to. It doesn't matter what the field is. Employers can't find people right now. Unemployment is just too lucrative.
> 
> That will change quickly once the spigot of free money is turned off. This job doesn't sound like it's working out for you, because you're afraid of dying behind the wheel. I can understand why that might scare a person away. However, I'd make sure you have something with a W-2 lined up by the end of September. Once the unemployed start to flood the market, they'll take anything at all.
> 
> ...Even a job where they drive a Chrysler with shitty brakes and crumbling tires. I don't think you want to be competing with 50 other people for the same crappy job. That's what is going to happen this fall.


On, that spigot is dry - has been for a while now, especially for PUA. If you want money, you *must *be looking for a job. Ants are on the road again.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I'm sure you have figured out that this company has probably done things this way for years


The current owner (from what I gather) took control about eight or nine years ago. Maintaining the fleet fell short in recent years.

Apparently the previous owner was the exact opposite - VERY high standards, especially when it came to maintenance.

The pandemic almost put them out of business. The owner (and I) delivered food in the same time period. He has not collected a salary in months.

Now, demand is exploding. They should be seeing a profit soon if not already.

That's why I am really trying to give them the benefit of doubt. And I really hope this can work out for everyone.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> The current owner (from what I gather) took control about eight or nine years ago. Maintaining the fleet fell short in recent years.
> 
> Apparently the previous owner was the exact opposite - VERY high standards, especially when it came to maintenance.


Sounds like the new owner wants to squeeze as much as possible from every vehicle. Many businesses operate that way, including the one I presently work for. Your pleas for stringent safety will come with a steep price tag. If the owner has to spend thousands more every month to keep his fleet up to your standards, what are the odds he's just going to humbly accept that?

I suppose you could sic the state regulatory agencies on him, but that might lead to a hostile work environment.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You won't change his business practices. If you try to talk to him and he is desperate for drivers he may give you some lip service about "he didn't know" how bad the cars were. (BS).

If he gets the slightest inkling you might actually report him he will fire you immediately so he can label you a "disgruntled ex employee".

Either way the situation won't change, you're not going to "enlighten" him. Either you quit or get fired but you are going to be a very short-time employee unless you dummy up and just drive which I know you aren't going to do.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You won't change his business practices. If you try to talk to him and he is desperate for drivers he may give you some lip service about "he didn't know" how bad the cars were. (BS).
> 
> If he gets the slightest inkling you might actually report him he will fire you immediately so he can label you a "disgruntled ex employee".
> 
> Either way the situation won't change, you're not going to "enlighten" him. Either you quit or get fired but you are going to be a very short-time employee unless you dummy up which I know you aren't going to do.


Shit situation, isn't it? 

I have not had a "boss" in about a decade. I have kept telling my wife that I'd never get a "real job" because of stuff like this. 

Then I meet with these people, they're amazing, I bought a new suit, and I was so excited to be working for them. 

Then holy ****, basic shit is not a priority. Really a shame. 

Not fully concluded yet. I may apply elsewhere or I may just keep anting in my well maintained vehicle.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Seamus said:


> If he gets the slightest inkling you might actually report him he will fire you immediately so he can label you a "disgruntled ex employee".


That would guarantee Ben some unemployment, but it might make decent job references on a resume a bit more difficult.

Personally, I'd just stick with the job and keep looking for something better. I've had two different tires blow out on my fleet vehicles in the past nine months (both at 75 MPH on the interstate) and I didn't have any problems nursing the vehicle off to the shoulder.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Not fully concluded yet. I may apply elsewhere or I may just keep anting in my well maintained vehicle.


When you were anting, you felt so unsafe that packing heat was necessary. To me, worn brakes or a couple bald tires are actually far less dangerous than spending every minute worrying about having to shoot a passenger in my car.

But, that's just me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Oh, forgot. A sock is born.
















Benjamin M said:


> If you want money, you *must *be looking for a job. Ants are on the road again.



In the Capital of Your Nation, you still need not be looking for a job. The ants _ain't_ _on no road right 'cheer._





rkozy said:


> Sounds like the new owner wants to squeeze as much as possible from every vehicle. Many businesses operate that way, including the one I presently work for.


Anyone who owns a fleet does this.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> When you were anting, you felt so unsafe that packing heat was necessary. To me, worn brakes or a couple bald tires are actually far less dangerous than spending every minute worrying about having to shoot a passenger in my car.
> 
> But, that's just me.


*DUDE, *

And I do mean that seriously.

If you are more worried about client safety than a front tyer blowout from a seriously compromised front tyer, then this is most certainly not the occupation for you.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Shit situation, isn't it?
> 
> I have not had a "boss" in about a decade. I have kept telling my wife that I'd never get a "real job" because of stuff like this.
> 
> ...


Fleet vehicles always leave a lot to be desired! In my younger days I drove dump trucks and heavy equipment for a city municipality that was so broke they didn't maintain anything and half the vehicles and equipment were death traps.

After that I spent two years as a sheriffs deputy. If you reported something they generally took the car out of service and fixed it but there were always certain vehicles no one wanted to drive. There was one vehicle that the BO level was so strong it could choke you out. It was just embedded into the seats so deeply there was no masking it. One night we were so low on vehicles in service I was assigned it. Couldn't get in the car it was so bad in a July heatwave. I held my nose and drove it down the street, got out and took a nightstick to one of the rear tail lights. Sorry sarge, broken tail light. Can't be driven!  They don't fix BO in fleet vehicles!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Employers can't find people right now.


not quite accurate. They can't find employees at the rates they are 'willing' to pay. Easy fix to that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uh, oh here we go.....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> When you were anting, you felt so unsafe that packing heat was necessary. To me, worn brakes or a couple bald tires are actually far less dangerous than spending every minute worrying about having to shoot a passenger in my car.
> 
> But, that's just me.


I have "packed heat" every day and for many years, prior to picking up complete strangers in my personal vehicle and driving in high crime areas. I do not carry out of fear, at all. I just appreciate having that tool available. 

My lawful carry puts nobody in danger. Worn tires and faulty brakes puts EVERYONE in danger. 

That's all I have to say about that. 

I will be reaching out to the owner of the company tomorrow. If he reacts positively, I will hit the road again on Friday. But I will not drive a vehicle with glaring safety concerns.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Slum engineer said:


> So once this bridge is burnt what is next for you?


There has been no conclusion to this, yet. I was not / am not desperate for work. I sent them a message one evening just wondering if they were hiring and found myself working for them a few days later. 

Everything else has been fantastic. But having a vehicle in safe working order should not be a concern for their employees or customers. 

If I leave (for a very valid reason), I will just continue with Uber until I decide what's next.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Slum engineer said:


> I will look forward to the next good career option and then follow up on how you will sabatoge this new career.


Dude, anyone with a lick of common sense and judgment sees that this is a problem. I am not "sabotaging" anything. I am being responsible. But that seems to be lacking these days.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, I did speak with my insurance agent today, mainly for his take on everything. 

Insurance wise, I'm good. In terms of liability issues, that's an attorney question - however, a plantif will go after the most tangible asset. Very good point and that is definitely not me. 

He was appalled by those tires and my brake issues. He said that he would certainly never run a company that way (duh) and said that he would appreciate a concerned employee reaching out to him no matter what. I will tomorrow. 

It's fairly plain to he and I that they are "rubber stamping" inspections (as he put it) and these two vehicles are definitely out of compliance for the state under their DMV commercial license. 

So, reaching out to the owner tomorrow. I am hoping to drive for them over the weekend if we can agree on getting maintenance on these two sedans and placing me in vehicle with properly operating brakes and tires. 

If the response is negative, I will resign. I want to give them a chance because they do not strike me as bad people and the pandemic almost ended them - but now demand is exploding. 

Benefit of doubt.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> It's fairly plain to he and I that they are "rubber stamping" inspections


D.C. is the only jurisdiction of which I am aware that uses only a state run facility for safety inspections. Some states do have state run facilities for emissions inspections, but, I am not aware of any state that does it for safety inspections. They licence out the inspection to private facilities. Once a transportation firm gets in good with a facility, the "rubber stamping" becomes the rule. Every once in a while, the facility will fail a vehicle just to make it look good.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> So, with all of the stress regarding these issues (kept me up all night - that and 5 Hour Energy), decided to focus on the positives of the past two days for the rest of the evening.
> 
> The dispatcher (and I think co-owner) has been really easy going, including laughing at dumb rookie shit.
> 
> ...


How is pay structure designed in that type of job? Hourly plus tips?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Back in the horsey days, there was an English carriage manufacturer named Hackney. His carriages were popular with the horse cab drivers. Thus, to many English people, a cab was a "Hackney Carriage". "Hack" is short for "Hackney". The medallion that you see on taxicabs in Boston and Cambridge, Massachusetts reads "LICENSED HACKNEY CARRIAGE".
> 
> Hackney is still in business. It makes mostly truck bodies.


Love these stories. Adds depth to what might otherwise appear mundane.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> How is pay structure designed in that type of job? Hourly plus tips?


Garage to garage, $10/hour. And they seem pretty flexible on that, the car is mine if I want to take it home between trips for example. 

18% automatic gratuity, and I see absolutely everything upfront before I accept a trip - dispatched at least 24 hours in advance. 

My first trip, Williamsburg to DC, $65 upfront tip plus $20 in cash. Plus my $10 an hour. 

Pay is great (zero expenses on my end) and my immediate supervisor has been fantastic. 

And that's why I am so conflicted here. Everything is great but safety is a genuine concern.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Love these stories. Adds depth to what might otherwise appear mundane.


I agree. I was wondering about that term as well.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

You have taxis in your market? Give that a try too.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> You have taxis in your market? Give that a try too.


If this does not pan out I'll just keep doing what I have been for the past two years - RS. Until I decide to apply for something else.

And, no, generally speaking taxis are not a thing here. But they made a rebound when RS drivers vanished. Shifting back the other way.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> If this does not pan out I'll just keep doing what I have been for the past two years - RS. Until I decide to apply for something else.
> 
> And, no, generally speaking taxis are not a thing here. But they made a rebound when RS drivers vanished. Shifting back the other way.


Will trucking interfere with your family commitments? Trucking is decent longterm, RS is not.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

You also said you know several programming languages. Companies are hiring like crazy. What is holding you?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> You have taxis in your market? Give that a try too.





Safar said:


> Trucking is decent longterm


"He" will run into the same problems, real or imagined, at any of those jobs.
Probably more.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Safar said:


> You also said you know several programming languages. Companies are hiring like crazy. What is holding you?


Java is still in demand.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, received a reply right away from the owner. Four new tires on that car today, he is going to have the brakes checked on the other one ASAP. 

I plan on being back on the road for them this weekend. Of course I will verify this before I turn a wheel. 

Benefit of doubt, these two vehicles may not have been used in a while so they were put on the back burner. 

We'll see. But I hope to just move on.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Just got a call from dispatch asking if I was free, everything is 💯.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> So, received a reply right away from the owner. Four new tires on that car today, he is going to have the brakes checked on the other one ASAP.
> 
> I plan on being back on the road for them this weekend. Of course I will verify this before I turn a wheel.
> 
> ...


See, told you. A set of tires is not a big deal. I am glad everything is fine now. Now patiently work for them till you are on your own.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> See, told you. A set of tires is not a big deal. I am glad everything is fine now. Now patiently work for them till you are on your own.


Like I told them in my email, I have loved every minute and every mile. 

I could not ask for a better immediate supervisor. He gave me his cell number day one, he's in the office from open to close six days a week. Easy going and laughs at trivial stuff, a refreshing break from what I dealt with from my last superiors. 

FT is absolutely on the table. If issues continue to be addressed quickly, I will take them up on the offer. 

Everything has been awesome - I just need a car that is safe. And that's not unreasonable.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Like I told them in my email, I have loved every minute and every mile.
> 
> I could not ask for a better immediate supervisor. He gave me his cell number day one, he's in the office from open to close six days a week. Easy going and laughs at trivial stuff, a refreshing break from what I dealt with from my last superiors.
> 
> ...


As a well wisher, I want to suggest two things to you. On an anonymous forum, your failure and success is not my business and concern. I just do it for good karma.

1) Start polishing up your personal credit.
2) Open an S Corporation in your state. The annual tax is worth it. Get your EIN and give it to your bank, and get some business credit.

You will need these when you start your own limousine gig.

Good luck!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> As a well wisher, I want to suggest two things to you. On an anonymous forum, your failure and success is not my business and concern. I just do it for good karma.
> 
> 1) Start polishing up your personal credit.
> 2) Open an S Corporation in your state. The annual tax is worth it. Get your EIN and give it to your bank, and get some business credit.
> ...


I have zero interest in that.

I abruptly found myself living in the city, driving RS just about every day, and now I have an actual job driving someone else's cars. 

For how long? No idea. But I enjoy it. And, if you enjoy what you do, you'll never work a day in your life. 

Future? Totally random. I have sold bicycles, sold cameras, been a professional photographer, spent a decade saving lives, spent years building large scale web applications (small business owner), and now I transport people. Just enjoying the adventure.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I have zero interest in that.
> 
> I abruptly found myself living in the city, driving RS just about every day, and now I have an actual job driving someone else's cars.
> 
> ...


As you wish. I was just suggesting you be the boss, make more money, and possibly hire people the way your boss hired you.
But do as you please. Nothing else matters 👍


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> As you wish. I was just suggesting you be the boss, make more money, and possibly hire people the way your boss hired you.
> But do as you please. Nothing else matters 👍


I sure as hell would not want to be in the owner's shoes over the past year. 

He was straight up with me from the start, both of us were delivering food at the same time. He considered RS but thought that would be weird, especially if someone recognized him. 

If they did not strike me as good people, I would have walked. But I should have checked the fleet. 

I applaud the owner for pulling through the pandemic every way he could. But, where the rubber meets the road (my insurance agent said that and now I can't get Meatloaf off my head), it's gotta be safe. 

Future unknown. Day by day etc. I am also thinking they may need some administrative assistance, that may be next. 

I'm just happy for a positive outcome.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I sure as hell would not want to be in the owner's shoes over the past year.
> 
> He was straight up with me from the start, both of us were delivering food at the same time. He considered RS but thought that would be weird, especially if someone recognized him.
> 
> ...


No pain, no gain. Running a business comes with problems and risks, but it is worth it.
Look at your RS business! You were not sitting home because of the risks of accidents and drunk drivers. You were driving.

Anyways, I am not going to start a debate of business vs. employment. I am an employee myself right now.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> No pain, no gain. Running a business comes with problems and risks, but it is worth it.
> Look at your RS business! You were not sitting home because of the risks of accidents and drunk drivers. You were driving.
> 
> Anyways, I am not going to start a debate of business vs. employment. I am an employee myself right now.


Very good and fair points. Food for thought indeed. ♥


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SBA(Small Business Administration) is offering me $40,000 in EIDL, and $20,000 in PPP. That is America for you, the land of businesses. I don't need the money, my job pays my bills, so I said no. I applied just for fun.
If I can get that much money from the government, I can't imagine how much your boss got from the government. I don't understand why he was doing DoorDash 😅 He could have probably snatched half a million dollars from the government. 37 cars, man that is a big company.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I started driving for a limo company yesterday. Part time, the pax have been great, pay is decent, staff is friendly, and they are very flexible with availability, and I chose to drive sedans and SUVs (no stretch, mainly executive trips and even organ transport teams). All good things.
> 
> Until I got in my assigned car yesterday, a 2018 Chrysler 300.
> 
> ...


Walk off the job.

Problem solved.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Walk off the job.
> 
> Problem solved.


Read through. 

Problem has been solved. On the clock for the weekend.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> SBA(Small Business Administration) is offering me $40,000 in EIDL, and $20,000 in PPP. That is America for you, the land of businesses. I don't need the money, my job pays my bills, so I said no. I applied just for fun.
> If I can get that much money from the government, I can't imagine how much your boss got from the government. I don't understand why he was doing DoorDash 😅 He could have probably snatched half a million dollars from the government. 37 cars, man that is a big company.


Like you said, big fleet. Their demand dropped to just about nothing last year, employees left, and they had just purchased several new vehicles in 2018 and 2019. 

The owner picked up pax on his own and did everything he could to retain his workforce, their pay superceded his. He's hoping to collect a salary soon. He mainly did DD at the height of the first wave. 

RS vanished, pax vanished, and nobody wanted to do this work. Vacations were canceled, tours were canceled, and weddings were postponed or travel was eliminated.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Like you said, big fleet. Their demand dropped to just about nothing last year, employees left, and they had just purchased several new vehicles in 2018 and 2019.
> 
> The owner picked up pax on his own and did everything he could to retain his workforce, their pay superceded his. He's hoping to collect a salary soon. He mainly did DD at the height of the first wave.
> 
> RS vanished, pax vanished, and nobody wanted to do this work. Vacations were canceled, tours were canceled, and weddings were postponed or travel was eliminated.


I have no experience of how EIDL and PPP work, and how they can be spent by a small business. His company is surely not big enough to be ineligible for those loans. He could have used the PPP funds to do some damage control, and even pay himself. He himself is an employee of his company. He himself would have been eligible to pay himself from that PPP, and the government would have forgiven that loan if the spending was justified.

Let us hear what this fellow has to say about the two loans, and why your boss ended up doing DoorDash as a business owner and didn't use PPP.

@Amos69


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Read through.
> 
> Problem has been solved. On the clock for the weekend.


So,

Tires replaced?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> I have no experience of how EIDL and PPP work, and how they can be spent by a small business. His company is surely not big enough to be ineligible for those loans. He could have used the PPP funds to do some damage control, and even pay himself. He himself is an employee of his company. He himself would have been eligible to pay himself from that PPP.
> 
> Let us hear what this fellow has to say about the two loans, and why your boss ended up doing DoorDash as a business owner and didn't use PPP.
> 
> @Amos69


Dude, as long as my assigned vehicle is safe when I pick it up, I honestly could care less. Gas is expensive and I've put almost 70k on my own new 2018 car. And nobody is tipping for RS around here anymore. 

I see my guaranteed tip up front (nothing less than $30 so far and two out of three have handed me cash), I am booked the day before and can reject the assignment for a valid reason, and I can let my car be a commuter for seven miles each way instead of 100+ a day. 

The rest? I don't care.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> Tires replaced?


Four new tires on that car, the other was in the shop last week and they're going to double check on the brakes.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude, as long as my assigned vehicle is safe when I pick it up, I honestly could care less. Gas is expensive and I've put almost 70k on my own new 2018 car. And nobody is tipping for RS around here anymore.
> 
> I see my guaranteed tip up front (nothing less than $30 so far and two out of three have handed me cash), I am booked the day before and can reject the assignment for a valid reason, and I can let my car be a commuter for seven miles each way instead of 100+ a day.
> 
> The rest? I don't care.


 I don't care either, I'm just discussing, trying to learn stuff.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> I don't care either, I'm just discussing, trying to learn stuff.


Give Benny a fancy car with good brakes and tires with tread, Benny will drive that for you with a smile and wearing a suit. 

They've been easy going, I'm easy going. We both have expectations for each other. 

I show up on time, presentable, open the door for the nice people, and drive. 

They provide me with a vehicle that is road worthy.

Easy.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm just feeling reassurance that if I go ahead and start a gig, and things go wrong, the government could help. Or maybe I am wrong, and help only comes when a pandemic hits, not a bad business decision.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> I'm just feeling reassurance that if I go ahead and start a gig, and things go wrong, the government could help. Or maybe I am wrong, and help only comes when a pandemic hits, not a bad business decision.


As a driver for a company like this?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> As a driver for a company like this?


Import and export business.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Give Benny a fancy car with good brakes and tires with tread, Benny will drive that for you with a smile and wearing a suit.
> 
> They've been easy going, I'm easy going. We both have expectations for each other.
> 
> ...


All seems great.

Just don't order food delivery while on the job.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> All seems great.
> 
> Just don't order food delivery while on the job.


😂 Okay at least you made me laugh.

For what it's worth, I have ordered delivery six times versus delivering 1,695 times. But you can move that back to the other thread.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I want to bring in what Americans want like rugs, and take out what Americans discard like used cars and used computers and poor countries want.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> I want to bring in what Americans want, and take out what Americans discard and poor countries want.


I'm not sure what you are talking about but please feel free to message me to explain.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm not sure what you are talking about but please feel free to message me to explain.


I edited it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> I edited it.


Gotcha. I really have no idea about that industry but I wish you luck.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm not sure what you are talking about but please feel free to message me to explain.


His import Export business


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> His import Export business


Used American cars and discarded computers/electronics are sought after in third world countries. They sell like hotcakes. Just tell them it came from America 😅

The 32 node computer cluster that I built in college days, were all discarded Dell computers from America.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> Used American cars and discarded computers/electronics are sought after in third world countries. They sell like hotcakes. Just tell them it came from America 😅
> 
> The 32 node computer cluster that I built in college days, were all discarded Dell computers from America.


Sounds like a decent gig


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The cars that I sent home, I kept one for my dad. Installed an android system and backup camera in it too 😎😅
He is showing it around 😅


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I swear, I shit you not. One of my Corollas that I sent had Uber sticker on it 😅😅😅 I still laugh when I remember that. Now a rich guy must be driving that thing around.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> The cars that I sent home, I kept one for my dad. Installed an android system and backup camera in it too 😎😅
> He is showing it around 😅
> 
> View attachment 599808


Where's home? 

And I love my Android Auto! The car with the tire issues (2019 Chrysler 300) worked for about fifteen minutes and then stopped. 

The media USB ports would connect / disconnect in an exact interval of four seconds and the head unit would not recognize my phone. Tested the plug and my phone in my own car after, ruled them out as the cause. 

I thought about pulling fuses but it's not my car. Any advice you can give me would be great - small potatoes in comparison to tires and brakes 😂


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Where's home?
> 
> And I love my Android Auto! The car with the tire issues (2019 Chrysler 300) worked for about fifteen minutes and then stopped.
> 
> ...


Screw the USB, install a new fancy Chinese dashboard


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

And a fancy sound system. Look up on Alibaba or some other website.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> I swear, I shit you not. One of my Corollas that I sent had Uber sticker on it 😅😅😅 I still laugh when I remember that. Now a rich guy must be driving that thing around.


I actually came across a gentleman on the same business as you while waiting for an Eats order at a middle east restaurant / store. 

He was selling a Toyota, top dollar, actually not in bad shape. "Look, I drove it here with these two fingers". 

I laughed because I generally never have more than three fingers on the wheel of my Civic. Second one, both new, loads of miles and zero maintenance apart from routine.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> Screw the USB, install a new fancy Chinese dashboard


Not my car. And the system is actually great, 8.4" (if I remember correctly) and the GPS voice only goes through one speaker (out of eight) right next to me. 

I tried to do a soft reset of the system but everything I found online did not work.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I actually came across a gentleman on the same business as you while waiting for an Eats order at a middle east restaurant / store.
> 
> He was selling a Toyota, top dollar, actually not in bad shape. "Look, I drove it here with these two fingers".
> 
> I laughed because I generally never have more than three fingers on the wheel of my Civic. Second one, both new, loads of miles and zero maintenance apart from routine.


Do you know why cars get totalled in America? Blame expensive labor. Get those cars to poor countries where labor is dirt cheap, and they will have 30 years of life in them. My dad's 4Runner is a 1998 with over 300k miles. If engine dies, so what. Put another 4.0 L in it for $300.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Copart got rich with all this. I want to be a mini Copart. Just don't have the damn thing called capital.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> Do you know why cars get totalled in America? Blame expensive labor. Get those cars to poor countries where labor is dirt cheap, and they will have 30 years of life in them. My dad's 4Runner is a 1998 with over 300k miles. If engine dies, so what. Put another 4.0 L in it for $300.


Very true, my friend. 

My first Civic was rear ended by a distracted driver - I was at zero and she was doing about fifty. My trunk was no more and my pax was injured (of course, not wearing a seat belt). I barely felt a thing. 

Collected top dollar from insurance, nearly half of the original value, because I took care of that car. And they were able to sell the vast majority of the parts off. 

My wife totaled my 2006 Chrysler Sebring in a minor collision two years ago. But, to be fair, I think that a free tow out of a ditch (with a tow truck, mind you) by a friend the year before may have caused frame damage. 

Guess what? That car was registered again in about five months. 

It's interesting. And I think what you are doing is awesome, I definitely think you can go far with it.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Very true, my friend.
> 
> My first Civic was rear ended by a distracted driver - I was at zero and she was doing about fifty. My trunk was no more and my pax was injured (of course, not wearing a seat belt). I barely felt a thing.
> 
> ...


Copart sent your car somewhere poor for profit. Don't feel bad for these insurance companies.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh, your chevy must have been fixed by some mechanic. Mechanics should always buy from Copart and fix them.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> Copart sent your cars somewhere poor for profit. Don't feel bad for these insurance companies.


I don't feel bad for insurance companies. Just as long as they have my ass. 

"Bob" was our Civic. My first new car. He took that hit like a champ, may he rest in pieces. 

"Bernie" was the Chrysler, eventually named after a tough old gal and family friend. Lots of issues, getting older every day, but would never quit. 

Appropriate since both that gal and the car are still somehow going.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> Oh, your chevy must have been fixed by some mechanic. Mechanics should always buy from Copart and fix them.


Chrysler. And who knows. Just glad to hear she hit the road again - and I hope the new owner enjoyed the new head unit, LED headlights, and K&N engine filter 😂


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Did you take the 2nd dose? I got it today and The side effects are killing me


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

11 pages of needless drama over a set of worn tires. Gotta love UP.net!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

rkozy said:


> 11 pages of needless drama over a set of worn tires. Gotta love UP.net!


But it worked out 😉


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> But it worked out 😉


And that's the key. 

I gained some great advice and anyone stumbling across this thread in the future can learn something from my experience.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and my record is 36 pages.. 😂


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Safar said:


> Did you take the 2nd dose? I got it today and The side effects are killing me


Which vaccine?

I got the AstraZeneca vaccine last fall. The first shot kicked my ass, but the second one was no big deal. The first one put me in bed for two days. I hardly noticed the second one.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> The car with the tire issues (2019 Chrysler 300) worked for about fifteen minutes and then stopped.
> Any advice you can give me would be great


I'd complain if I were you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I'd complain if I were you.


Android Auto is a luxury. Tires and brakes are a necessity. 

Dude, seriously. Get help. Living in a constant state of negativity, always needing to find a way to put down strangers on the Internet, is not healthy.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Which vaccine?
> 
> I got the AstraZeneca vaccine last fall. The first shot kicked my ass, but the second one was no big deal. The first one put me in bed for two days. I hardly noticed the second one.


Moderna. Both doses kicked my ass.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Android Auto is a luxury. Tires and brakes are a necessity.
> 
> Dude, seriously. Get help. Living in a constant state of negativity, always needing to find a way to put down strangers on the Internet, is not healthy.


The written medium is not the best medium to communicate. Misinterpretations and misunderstandings arise easily. There is no body language, voice tone, and eye contact involved in the written medium. He may not mean what you interpreted.
Anyways, we are all genuinely glad things worked out for you. Enjoy your job and stay positive.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Give Benny a fancy car with good brakes and tires with tread, Benny will drive that for you with a smile and wearing a suit.
> 
> They've been easy going, I'm easy going. We both have expectations for each other.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it worked out for you, Ben.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> I did that this weekend. The 20 footer. I **** a few times 'this is it, I'm going to die'. The steering was, I think, worse than driving a tank. Had an amazing amount of 'play' ie you steer and nothing happens.
> 
> A few times **** it was it, but my fault not leaving enough room to allow for idiots in front of me who think I can stop on a dime fully loaded.
> 
> ...


I rented a Uhaul pickup and car trailer a couple weeks ago to go up to SF and pick up my beloved Prius. 😁

It was a great drive.

I miss driving commercial vehicles.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> D.C. is the only jurisdiction of which I am aware that uses only a state run facility for safety inspections. Some states do have state run facilities for emissions inspections, but, I am not aware of any state that does it for safety inspections. They licence out the inspection to private facilities. Once a transportation firm gets in good with a facility, the "rubber stamping" becomes the rule. Every once in a while, the facility will fail a vehicle just to make it look good.


California does through the CHP.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm late to the convo but for the record here is my two cents.

Next time you get a tire like this, drive up to the nearest highway patrol officer and tell him you are afraid you'll get fired but to take a look at your tires.

Ask him to give the company the ticket.

It's crap like this that pisses me off. If owners can't maintain a safe vehicle then they need to get the hell out of business until they can.

There is NO excuse to run dangerous vehicles on the road.

Zero.

@Benjamin M , you have personally seen the consequences of unsafe vehicles and drivers.

I have as well. It wasn't until one of our subcontractors KILLED a mother and her daughter had her leg amputated so she could be removed from the vehicle that our company took subcontractor safety seriously.

After years of my pointing out that they were operating unsafely.

The subcontractors insurance paid out 800,000 dollars which was the insurance limit and I never found out how much we spent on lawyers and what we paid out.

The driver was using someone elses license, he was working 12 hour days, seven days a week, paid under the table, the vehicle was in crap condition.

It is NEVER acceptable to let a company operate this way.

We lost a little bit of money. That little girl lost her leg and her mother.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude, seriously. Get help. Living in a constant state of negativity, always needing to find a way to put down strangers on the Internet, is not healthy.


What are you talking about? I'm fine...um...dude.
I haven't been negative in anything I've said.
That's just your take based on where it's coming from.
You've 'liked' post from others who have said what I've said and actually took it further, so there you go.
You're really bad at reading people.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Safar said:


> He may not mean what you interpreted.


He follows me (and others) around to troll. It's pretty sad.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Safar said:


> Moderna. Both doses kicked my ass.


For people previously exposed to COVID, the adverse reactions are much more prevalent and severe than for ppl never exposed. 

The science refers to this as ADE, antibody-dependent enhancement.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

observer said:


> Next time you get a tire like this, drive up to the nearest highway patrol officer and tell him you are afraid you'll get fired but to take a look at your tires. Ask him to give the company the ticket.


In Virginia, if the police were to issue anyone a summons, he would have to issue it to the driver. A regulatory agency or its enforcement arm could cite the company.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Feedback from the company after I emailed them yesterday has been absolutely amazing. All is well, I'm on the road for them tomorrow. 

Hi Ben! It's Jennifer with <company>. I want to thank you for your email. <owner> read it to me. We are working diligently to get caught up on maintenance on these vehicles. There has been a lot going on with the buses and limos lately so the other cars got put on hold. As of today both Suburbans, MKT and Cont are caught up on maintenance. I've got you in Chrysler6 tomorrow. Got 4 new tires, alignment, oil change and state inspection. Chrysler 3 is next on my list. Please keep me informed with any issues. Clearly I can't drive every car every day and if I'm not told I dont know so thank you again!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Feedback from the company after I emailed them yesterday has been absolutely amazing. All is well, I'm on the road for them tomorrow.
> 
> Hi Ben! It's Jennifer with <company>. I want to thank you for your email. <owner> read it to me. We are working diligently to get caught up on maintenance on these vehicles. There has been a lot going on with the buses and limos lately so the other cars got put on hold. As of today both Suburbans, MKT and Cont are caught up on maintenance. I've got you in Chrysler6 tomorrow. Got 4 new tires, alignment, oil change and state inspection. Chrysler 3 is next on my list. Please keep me informed with any issues. Clearly I can't drive every car every day and if I'm not told I dont know so thank you again!


I think they are playing CYA.

Sending an email put them on written notice.

In a lawsuit it would be hard for them to deny they were not aware of any safety problems.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I can't imagine they aren't required to have daily written inspections (like @Uber's Guber said). It's practically an industry standard.

Daily inspections are supposed to be kept for a certain amount of years and presented upon request.

There is no "If I'm not told, I can"t do anything about it". 

Apparently, they were told and it was a longtime ongoing problem BECAUSE other drivers told you nothing would be done.

Probably, the difference is you actually wrote it down.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

observer said:


> I think they are playing CYA.
> 
> Sending an email put them on written notice.
> 
> In a lawsuit it would be hard for them to deny they were not aware of any safety problems.


Most likely. And it seems that they began acting on this with anticipation of an email or worse, sent that yesterday and what I think will be my assigned car was already fixed. But it was already documented with photos via text. 

Four trips booked tomorrow. Just gonna start from the beginning. If anything else seems off, I'll quit. Too much anxiety over the situation.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

observer said:


> I can't imagine they aren't required to have daily written inspections (like @Uber's Guber said). It's practically an industry standard.
> 
> Daily inspections are supposed to be kept for a certain amount of years and presented upon request.
> 
> ...


That surprised me as well. That was the first thing at the start of my medic shift, I was responsible for all equipment and supplies and my EMT was responsible for completing a sheet on the truck.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and when I went for my "interview", the owner said "oh, it's the guy that sent a resume!". 😂 

In that, "safety" was mentioned twice. So I'm sure there was a "ruh roh" moment. 

I was fine with the quick reply saying that both vehicles were serviced, them reaching out to thank me today (yeah, they knew before but anyway) was nice.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> He follows me (and others) around to troll. It's pretty sad.


Are you going to report him to the manager of UP.net? LOL

If you're going to live in a fantasy world, at least make it a fun one.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Are you going to report him to the manager of UP.net? LOL
> 
> If you're going to live in a fantasy world, at least make it a fun one.


Report you? That would be like me complaining about tires tomorrow. 😂 🤦‍♂️

And no, I have not reported you.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Most likely. And it seems that they began acting on this with anticipation of an email or worse, sent that yesterday and what I think will be my assigned car was already fixed. But it was already documented with photos via text.
> 
> Four trips booked tomorrow. Just gonna start from the beginning. If anything else seems off, I'll quit. Too much anxiety over the situation.


From my experience, people that skimp on safety also skimp on insurance, taxes and employee contributions. 

I'd keep an eye out. 

The company I worked at was big on safety. I'd even say industry leading, safetywise. Monthly safety meetings, supplied all safety equipment, we spared no expense on safety.

Heck, our safety manager was a PHD university professor that taught industrial safety and we still managed to kill at least 4 people (none of them employees).

We had close to a thousand employees that we could somewhat control but millions of customers that we had to watch out for and hundreds of millions of people on the street.

One time my guys were removing a bunch of old cars to be crushed and employees kept moving out one customer that would not listen.

He snuck in to one of the cars and the loader driver didn't see him. He kept hearing someone screaming but couldnt see anyone since the car was up in the air. It wasn't until he was about to drop the car in the crusher that he saw the guy inside the car.

Some people are just plain stupid.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

observer said:


> From my experience, people that skimp on safety also skimp on insurance, taxes and employee contributions.
> 
> I'd keep an eye out.
> 
> ...


10-4

The owner of the company I spent about a decade working for, literally with lives in my hands, had a lot of problems. 

I had an EMT almost wreck driving from DC to the HQ, the day before I observed him vanish behind a dumpster while we were on break and return wiping his nose and with pinpoint pupils. 

Like this situation, I basically said that I could not work under such conditions. Unlike this situation, I had no other immediate source of income. 

He seemed to care, told me to meet him in his office the next day. 

Dude was bipolar AF, I saw him cycle rapidly. 

First, how dare I complain. Then, if I'm worried about sleep (it was my EMT that almost crossed into oncoming traffic), he'd reduce me to part time. Then I was terminated. Etc etc until basically I was assigned another partner (and eventually another station). All the while, an administrative assistant trying to keep up - bless her soul. 

That EMT? Never drug tested, later promoted. I sure wish dash cams were a thing back then.

What's REALLY ironic? If there was ever a minor concern about one of his trucks, it was immediately addressed. Someone driving a large vehicle long distance on three hours of broken sleep, high? How dare I! 😂


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> 10-4
> 
> The owner of the company I spent about a decade working for, literally with lives in my hands, had a lot of problems.
> 
> ...


I think, and hopefully I'm wrong, that you are now on this guys radar.

If it was me I'd stick around a little while longer and start looking for someplace else. 

I'd imagine the limo business is fairly small and most owners know each other. I'd look around and ask other limo drivers you meet who is the best company to work for then try and switch companies. 

I"d keep my mouth shut about your present employer to a prospective employer. 

Never burn bridges, you never know when you'll need them.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

observer said:


> I think, and hopefully I'm wrong, that you are now on this guys radar.
> 
> If it was me I'd stick around a little while longer and start looking for someplace else.
> 
> ...


Well, less than half an hour after my email, I was asked if I was available for what would have been a profitable trip. I wasn't ready for service so I declined. 

I have been extremely positive with them, genuinely thankful for their awesome dispatcher (love the guy) and everything has been fantastic. Just can't drive anything unsafe. 

They took action, resolved the problems, and they were equally civil with me. 

Good enough, starting fresh tomorrow - reset. The bridge is standing. If I had up and quit, reported them, got 12 on my side, etc - it would be an inferno. 

They need drivers. I appreciate a paycheck for driving their vehicles instead of killing my own. 

Give Benny a safe car and Benny will enjoy driving for you. That's all I ask, and that's not at all unreasonable.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and to clarify, I am not really a "limo" driver. I told the owner that I wanted to focus on their sedan and SUV fleet (mainly executives and airport trips), wasn't really down with the stretch (maybe in a pinch - and with wheel time solo first). I told him when I'm free. I set my start date. 

Total flexibility. Again, all I ask for is a safe vehicle. 

REALLY giving them the benefit of doubt, I may be one of the few drivers on the payroll actually wanting to drive that portion of the fleet. Those two cars could have sat around because nobody wanted those trips. 

Day by day, week by week.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Once I can get a free moment I'm going to post a thread on my experiences thus far and how they compare to RS. But just a quick update.

Still gainfully employed and having a blast. The owner's better half tackled the situation perfectly and has been assigning the vast number of my trips to me directly. I am now driving the newest vehicles in the executive class (mainly a 2019 Lincoln MKT) and have been requested by clients.

Spent around 12 hours on the road today contracted by AMC to drive a show creator and a main cast member to the airport (two separate trips).

More to follow in a separate post. Benny is busy and happy 😊


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and I can confirm that the other vehicle issues were resolved.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Once I can get a free moment I'm going to post a thread on my experiences thus far and how they compare to RS. But just a quick update.


Thanks for a great update!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

[


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I could be wrong but I think OSHA is for those who work in an office/manufacturing setting. You could notify DOT (Dept of Transportation in your state. And find another limo company, one that is safety conscious.
> 
> Or get your Class B and you can drive cement trucks, dump trucks, if you don’t want to get a Class A for tractor trailer. But if you get Class A, you also can do Class B driving. But if you want pax, look at motor coach driving. In my state, they paid for your Class B. Good luck!


Read the most recent posts from today  

OSHA applies in the office and we have MSDS concerns as well. On the road, we're subject to DOT / DMV regulations. I'm in the minority right now not having a CDL-P, I don't drive the big stuff.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Speaking of the office... 

Arrived there yesterday morning, building was unlocked. I cleared it briefly and thought "oh well". 

Went to get into my assigned vehicle, spotted a set of keys next to the unlocked door. 

Called my supervisor at the time (girlfriend of the owner), "who's on Exec 13?" - just a brand new bus. 

Yeahhh, that would be the owner of the company, sleep deprived because he actually gets behind the wheel of his own vehicles - like a boss. 

He flipped out, probably thinking "who is getting fired", and said "oh shit.." 😂 

He and his gal have been FANTASTIC. Genuinely respect them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Deleted and put on ignore


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> i Simply was giving you options about a Class B. My point was OSHA isn’t going to care about safety concerns w/ vehicle as DOT will be.


Water under the bridge (or whatever the kids say these days) 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Deleted and put on ignore


What?? What did I miss?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Once I can get a free moment I'm going to post a thread on my experiences thus far and how they compare to RS. But just a quick update.
> 
> Still gainfully employed and having a blast. The owner's better half tackled the situation perfectly and has been assigning the vast number of my trips to me directly. I am now driving the newest vehicles in the executive class (mainly a 2019 Lincoln MKT) and have been requested by clients.
> 
> ...


Very happy for you. I admire your fortitude these past few years.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Very happy for you. I admire your fortitude these past few years.


Thank you so much! 😊


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> More to follow in a separate post. Benny is busy and happy


It is nice!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Glad to hear that it is working out for you Ben !!!


----------

